# Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...



## mihapiha (3. September 2012)

*Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Hallo. 

Mich hat das Faltfieber wieder gefasst. Im Moment kommt aber ein neues MacBook pro (altes hat den Geist aufgegeben) was mich finanziell sehr drückt. Aber das Falten und die Tabellen anschauen macht wieder Spaß und ist überdies auch noch sehr sehr nützlich. Ich werde mich aber finanziell nicht überanstrengen und hoffe, dass ich irgendwie genug Geld für eine Faltfarm zusammenkratzen kann. 

Die Hoffnung wäre das System, dass ich unten mit Bildern angehängt habe. Mein australischer Freund Wolf_Team_Leader erfreut sich mit einem ähnlichem System hoher PPD Resultate. Siehe hier: WOLF_TEAM_LEADER - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Er hat sich entschlossen bei [H] zu falten. Deswegen ist auch mein "altes" Team fast komplett Tod. Nur noch ich und ein Freund lasten noch Widerstand. Ich hoffe durch den Erwerb einer Faltfarm das Team wieder etwas aufleben zu lassen - sieht aber im Moment hoffnungslos aus. Wenn meine Freunde im Team nicht mitfalten, dann kommen die nächsten Punkte wieder in das 70335er Team. Ich habe es nämlich ziemlich Satt das Team irgendwie am Leben zu erhalten.

Ob ich mir diese 3000 Euro Investition aber leisten kann, ist wirklich fraglich. Mein Core i7-3930k @ 4,3 GHz erfaltet nur magere 52k PPD; und dass ist mein Spielerechner, keine Faltfarm. Ich hoffe, dass ich mir ein vier Prozessor System wirklich leisten kann. Alternativ werde ich eventuell meinen Spielerecher etwas umbauen (auf 2x Xeon) oder aber eine eigenständige Faltfarm mit zwei Opterons wieder zum Laufen bringen. Letztere wären Investitionen im Umfang von rund 2000 Euro - mit etwas Glück vielleicht weniger. Ausgang für ein 2-Xeon System ist das hier: sysProfile: ID: 167025 - mihapiha_3 Vielleicht wäre ein dual Intel Xeon E5-2640 (6x 2.50GHz) die beste Lösung und ein guter Kompromiss aus F@H und Spiele-Rechner. Mainboard, CPU, CPU-Kühler, Netzteil und Speicher müsste ich jedoch dann verkaufen. 

Aber eine 2000 Euro Investition zahlt auch 2x Opteron 6180 aus Amerika in einer separaten Faltfarm. Wenn der 3930k mit faltet, ist es sicher besser als zwei E5-2640 CPUs... 

Die unten genannten CPUs werden Weltweit verschifft. Ich muss circa 20 € Postgebühren und Zollgebühren tragen. Auf jeden Fall werden aber diese CPUs wesentlich billiger durch den Import.  

Vorschläge und Empfehlungen sind willkommen! Ich möchte auf keinen Fall überhastet reagieren!


----------



## Octopoth (3. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Da kommt der nächste mit einem Faltserver   bin auf jeden Fall schonmal gespannt, was daraus wird.


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mich hat das Faltfieber wieder gefasst.



Ein "Hallo" zurück
Ja, es ist eine Seuche 



mihapiha schrieb:


> Die Hoffnung wäre das System, dass ich unten mit Bildern angehängt habe. Mein australischer Freund Wolf_Team_Leader erfreut sich mit einem ähnlichem System hoher PPD Resultate.
> Er hat sich entschlossen bei [H] zu falten. Deswegen ist auch mein "altes" Team fast komplett tot.
> Wenn meine Freunde im Team nicht mitfalten, dann kommen die nächsten Punkte wieder in das 70335er Team. Ich habe es nämlich ziemlich satt das Team irgendwie am Leben zu erhalten.



Das mit deinem Team tut mir leid. Andererseits - ich bin da ehrlich - würde mich dein "Umzug" zu uns natürlich freuen. 



mihapiha schrieb:


> Vorschläge und Empfehlungen sind willkommen! Ich möchte auf keinen Fall überhastet reagieren!



Also mein OPTERON-Server läuft maximal stressfrei; wenn du hier mitliest hast du schon gesehen - der (SR2) Xeon-Server bockt rum


----------



## mihapiha (3. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Abductee bietet seine Faltfarm an. Auch eine Interessante Option. Danke für die Aufklärung. Wenn ich nicht ständig poste, dann lese ich andere Beiträge nicht regelmäßig, deswegen bin ich sehr dankbar, dass du mich hinsichtlich Xeon-Server Aufklärung. Aber ich denke, dass das SR2 viel mit hilft, dass das System instabil ist. Habe nicht viel positives hinsichtlich dual-Socket EVGA Boards gehört. Das SRX ist nochmal um eine Ecke schlechter. 

Aber bei den CPU Preisen in Amerika ist eine Faltfarm wirklich eine gute Investition, da ich wahrscheinlich mehr zurückbekomme, wenn ich das Ding nach einem Jahr wieder verkaufen kann. Aber das Abductee System könnte ich mir schon sehr sehr bald leisten...


----------



## Bumblebee (3. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Aber ich denke, dass das SR2 viel mit hilft, dass das System instabil ist. Habe nicht viel positives hinsichtlich dual-Socket EVGA Boards gehört.



Muss hier vieleicht für dich noch anfügen:
Das SR2 lief erst (übertaktet und unter UBUNTU) problemlos
Kann nun aber irgendwie plötzlich keine BIGs (konkret 8101er) mehr on time fertigfalten

So, nun Schluss OT


----------



## picar81_4711 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Mich hat das Faltfieber wieder gefasst. ...................


Hallo mihapiha! Das freut mich auch, dass Du wieder falten möchtest und dann vielleicht sogar noch für 70335!
Deine Ex-Faltfarm tut bei mir gute Dienste, die faltet eine 8102er nach der anderen....



mihapiha schrieb:


> ............Aber das Abductee System könnte ich mir schon sehr sehr bald leisten...


So ein Faltkreis.....ich kaufte die Faltfarm von Dir, Du kaufst evtl. die von Abductee.......ist ja schön, dass die guten Server bei den Faltern bleiben.....
Also ich kann nichts negatives über das EVGA-SR2 berichten, ausser dass das erste leider defekt war, aber das kann immer mal sein......


----------



## mihapiha (3. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich bin noch unsicher was ich machen soll. Ich erwarte dass mein neues MacBook irgendwann nächste Woche kommt. Bis dahin sollte ich aber ganz genau wissen wie viel Geld mir für Faltfarmen übrig bleibt. Aber ich muss auf jeden Fall mal das MacBook abwarten. 

Abductees System ist definitiv toll, und sicher das Geld wert, aber wenn ich nicht weiß was mich finanziell die nächsten paar Wochen erwartet ist es sehr schwer eine richtige Entscheidung zu fällen. Außerdem sind die CPUs in Amerika wirklich so billig, dass ich gern die verbauen würde. Ich nehme doch an, dass es sich auszahlen könnte...


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Abductees System ist definitiv toll, und sicher das Geld wert, aber wenn ich nicht weiß was mich finanziell die nächsten paar Wochen erwartet ist es sehr schwer eine richtige Entscheidung zu fällen. Außerdem sind die CPUs in Amerika wirklich so billig, dass ich gern die verbauen würde. Ich nehme doch an, dass es sich auszahlen könnte...


 
Du könntest ja Abductees System nehmen und dir 2 Opteron 6276 aus Amerika bestellen und damit das System aufrüsten. Und die 6272 kannst ja dann verkaufen.......dann kommst auch so auf ca. 2000 Euro am Ende. Und Du hast ein sparsameres System als ein 4 Sockel-System. Die 6276 haben ja auch nur 115W wie die 6272.


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich wollte eigentlich die 6200er Serie ganz umgehen. Schau dir nochmal meinen ersten Post an. Du wirst feststellen dass die in Amerika einen Opteron 6180 (mit 12x 2.5 GHz) für $455 verkaufen. Die alten CPUs mögen zwar alt sein, aber sie sind sehr stark und lassen sich mit entsprechendem Mainboard und richtigen BIOS sogar noch übertakten. Wolf hat aus den 6174 CPUs (2.2 GHz) etwas über 2.5 GHz heraus geholt. Deswegen sind die alten CPUs spannender. 

Mit diesen CPUs wären vielleicht sogar um die 2.9 GHz drin, da der Multiplikator hoch ist. Mag zwar komisch sein, dass man einen Server übertaktet, aber wenn er im Sinne einer Faltfarm gebaut wurde ist es nicht schlecht 50 - 100k PPD mehr raus zu hohlen. Sieh dir noch mal seine Punkteausbeute an: WOLF_TEAM_LEADER - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Aber der Stromverbrauch ist bei WOLF_TEAM_LEADER bestimmt auch entsprechend hoch.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

Gemäß Serverwahn erste Seite 650W.


----------



## picar81_4711 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> Gemäß Serverwahn erste Seite 650W.


Und das aber noch ohne Übertaktung.....


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Es ist 650W mit Übertaktung. Man kann nämlich die CPU Spannung nicht großartig verändern.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

Wen die Falt-Angaben im Netz stimmen, die ich über die E5-2687W gefunden habe, fahre ich für die gleiche bis sogar höhere Faltleistung mit meinen vorraussichtlichen 440W viel besser.
Nächste Woche sollten wir mehr wissen.


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wieviel PPD sind denn drin mit einer E5-2687W Faltfarm?


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

P6903 ~365kPPD > gute Kühlung vorrausgesetzt das er lange im Turbo bleibt.

Siehe auch Serverwahn Seite 148.

Zu den aktuellen P8101/8102 hab ich leider nichts gefunden, aber da diese 10-15% schneller laufen sind 400kPPD im Bereich des Möglichen.


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Boah. Unglaublich. Die CPUs sind halt unglaublich teuer, aber dennoch interessant. Schließlich kann man ja auch meines Wissens eine CPU auf einem Dual-Socket MB benutzen. Dann könnte ich die 2. eventuell später nachrüsten wenn das Geld wieder ausreicht...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

Oder machst es wie ich > E5-2687 ES bekomst du in Ebay für 700-800 € das Stück.


----------



## Malkolm (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wobei das mit den ES und ebay so eine Geschichte ist. Offiziell ist der Handel mit ES verboten (glaub Anfang des Jahres gabs da mal eine Meldung zu), inoffiziell ists aber glaub ich allen total egal.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (4. September 2012)

Wen man es genau nimmt macht man sich als Verkäufer strafbar, da es um Leihgaben von Intel handelt. Als Käufer offenbar nicht.


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich lasse mich sicher von deinem PPD überraschen. Aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen in diese Richtung zu gehen. Schließlich ist das MacBook mein Arbeitsgerät, und wenn ich nicht gerade spiele, verwende ich meinen Rechner so gut wie nicht...


----------



## NexGen (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Guten Tag,

Hier bekommst du für fast den gleichen Preis die 100MHz schwächere Version von einen deutschen Händler.


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Danke für den Tipp. Leider gleichen einander die 6180 und die 6234 CPU nicht. Da ist die alte Generation doch deutlich schneller.


----------



## NexGen (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ach so na dann  Wünsche dir viel Spaß beim falten 

Schönen Abend noch


----------



## mihapiha (4. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich versuche noch immer genau zu ergooglen ob ich in meinem Thermaltake Level 10 GT das Asus Z9PE-D8 WS verbauen könnte, aber es sieht ganz danach aus. Viel mehr Sorgen bereitet mir ehrlich gesagt das Netzteil Ich habe zur Zeit ein Corsair AX850 verbaut. Problem: Ich nutze 2x 7950. Ich bin noch auf der Suche ob das Netzteil genug Anschlüsse bietet, sodass ich zwei CPUs und zwei Grafikkarten nutzen könnte. Das Netzteil würde zwar an seine Grenzen gesetzt werden, aber ich denke, es müsste auch noch die zweite CPU schaffen zumal sich Xeons nicht übertakten lassen. Würde ich mein Netzteil auf ein Corsair AX1200 aufrüsten, hätte ich Probleme mit der Verkabelung. Es wird schwer sein den Computer sauber aussehen zu lassen; außerdem müsste ich die weiß-gesleevten Kabel nachbestellen.


----------



## Octopoth (5. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Eigentlich sollte das Z9PE-D8 WS in jedes E-ATX Gehäuse passen. In meinem HAF932 hat es auch nur GANZ knapp gepasst (vlt. 5mm Platz zu den Laufwerksschächten). Ist schon ein richtiges Monster im Gegensatz zu normalen ATX-Mainboards 

Edit: Zum Corsair AX850: Solte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, hat 2x 4+4pin EPS und 4x 6+2pin PCI-E. Könnte etwas knapp werden mit den 850W Zum Vergleich: mein System verbrät unter Vollast 200W (ohne Graka).


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp. Leider gleichen einander die 6180 und die 6234 CPU nicht. Da ist die alte Generation doch deutlich schneller.


Jetzt muss ich nochmal damit anfangen.....die "Alten" haben doch nur 12 Kerne.....wären da nicht die 16 Kerne besser, also die Neuen? 
Denn theoretisch:
16 x 2,1 GHZ = 33,6
33,6 : 12 = 2,8 GHZ
Also bräuchte man 2,8 GHZ, oder? Oder kläre mich auf......?


----------



## Schmidde (5. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Nein, hier mal ein Vergleich



> *Muschkote Tyan S8230GM4NR-LE 2x Opteron 6172 @ 2,1GHz (24/24) 65.000/95.000/150.000 280W Ubuntu 10.04.3 LTS*
> 
> picar81_4711 Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) 65.000/94.000/135.000 350W Ubuntu 10.10
> Bumblebee/TheWasp Asus KGPE-D16 | 2x AMD Opteron 6272 @ 2,1 GHz (32/32) ------/96.000/134.500 340W Ubuntu 10.10
> ...



Bei gleichem Takt und nur 24 Kernen liefert der "alte" 6172 trotzdem mehr PPD.
Allerdings kosten die 6272er auch nur etwa die hälfte


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Octopoth schrieb:


> Eigentlich sollte das Z9PE-D8 WS in jedes E-ATX Gehäuse passen. In meinem HAF932 hat es auch nur GANZ knapp gepasst (vlt. 5mm Platz zu den Laufwerksschächten). Ist schon ein richtiges Monster im Gegensatz zu normalen ATX-Mainboards
> 
> Edit: Zum Corsair AX850: Solte eigentlich kein Problem darstellen, hat 2x 4+4pin EPS und 4x 6+2pin PCI-E. Könnte etwas knapp werden mit den 850W Zum Vergleich: mein System verbrät unter Vollast 200W (ohne Graka).


 
Das Mainboard sollte passen. Ich habe mit einem Lineal nachgemessen, und sollte sich ausgehen. Zwar knapp aber doch.
Das Netzteil ist so eine Sache: Es hat neben dem "normalen" 8-Pin CPU Anschluss noch zwei 12-Pin Anschlüsse. Letztere nutze ich für die Grafikkarten. Anscheinend dachte Corsair, dass man entweder zwei Grafikkarten ODER zwei CPUs betreiben kann, denn der zweite 8-Pin EPS-Anschluss lässt sich nur an einen der zwei Anschlüsse anbringen, die Ich für die Grafikkarte nutze. Ich habe es gestern ausprobiert... Ich werde aber noch Bilder nachliefern...




picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich nochmal damit  anfangen.....die "Alten" haben doch nur 12 Kerne.....wären da nicht die  16 Kerne besser, also die Neuen?
> Denn theoretisch:
> 16 x 2,1 GHZ = 33,6
> 33,6 : 12 = 2,8 GHZ
> Also bräuchte man 2,8 GHZ, oder? Oder kläre mich auf......?


 
Um  nicht zu sehr ins Detail zu gehen: Falls du dich erinnerst, war die  schnellste AMD CPU vor circa zwei Jahren der AMD Phenom II x6 1100T mit 6  Kernen bei 3,3 GHz. Hier waren AMD und Intel noch relativ gleich auf,  im Sinne von Kern zu Kern Geschwindigkeit. Intels Vorteil lag in der HT  Technologie die aus 4 Kernen, 8 Theads machte. AMDs Vorteil war die  höhere Anzahl realer Kerne. Eigentlich war der Phenom II etwas  leistungsstarker als die Intel Yorkfield CPUs (also die alten Core2Quad  Q9000-Serie). Intel war aber bereits auf X58 Chipsatz und 1366 Socket  umgestiegen. Und AMD konnte da einfach leistungstechnisch nicht voll  mithalten. Deswegen konkurrierten AMDs Topmodelle preislich und  leistungstechnisch nur mit dem Core i7-920 und 1156 Socket CPUs.
Als  im Jänner 2011 Intel seine Sandy-Bridge Serie auf den Markt brachte,  konnte AMD sogar im Mid-Range Bereich nicht mehr mit Intel mithalten.  Die große Hoffnung war der neue AMD Bulldozer der im Oktober 2011  herauskommen sollte. Diese CPU hatte 8 Kerne auf 4 Modulen. Schnell  stellte sich heraus, dass ein Modul ungefähr gleich schnell war wie ein  Kern bei Intel. Die stärkste AMD CPU, der AMD FX-8150 mit 8 Kernen und  3,6 GHz pro Kern (ohne Turbo) war gerade einmal so schnell wie eine  Intel Core i5-2500k CPU mit nur 4 Kernen und 3,3 GHz pro Kern. Der 2600k  hatte bereits HT und war AMD überlegen. Für viele eine gewaltige  Enttäuschung. 
Die AMD Server-Prozessoren basieren zum Teil auf  "alter" und zum Teil auf "neuer" Technologie. Die 6100er (Magny-Core)  Serie sind die alten Prozessoren und die 6200er (Interlagro) die neuen.  Man kann sich die Leistung daher ungefähr Ausrechnen, wenn man die  Leistung im Desktop Markt kennt. Eine AMD Opteron 6284SE CPU (momentan  meines Wissens die schnellste) mit 16 Kernen auf 2,7 GHz dürfte ungefähr  so schnell sein wie eine Intel Xeon 2011 Socket mit 8 Kernen ohne HT  und mit circa 2,5 GHz. 
Eine Interlagro CPU sollte also einiges mehr  an Frequenz und Kernen bieten um überhaupt mit den alten Magny-Core CPUs  mitzuhalten. Das spiegelt sich in Schmiddes Antwort wieder und das  spiegelt sich in in den Preisen wieder.

Das Interessante momentan  für mich sind die zwei Optionen die mir durchaus interessant  erscheinen. Die erste Option wäre der Kauf des Servers von Abdutee und  die andere ist das Aufrüsten auf eine ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS  Server Plattform. Letztere wäre ähnlich teuer (da mir durch den Verkauf  meiner jetzigen Teile etwas Geld zur Verfügung stünde), besonders da  ich A.Meier-PS3s Vorschlag für recht interessant halte. Zwar sind die ES CPUs alles andere als verlässlich, aber wenn es funktionieren sollte, könnte ich mit zwei E5-2687W  die größte Leistung aus meiner Investition herausholen. Außerdem ist  das auch für Video-Editing nicht so uninteressant. Ich muss mich jedoch  damit abfinden, dass die Spieleleistung doch sehr fallen wird.


----------



## Malkolm (5. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das "Problem" ist die Architektur. Die 6200er sind Bulldozer, die 6100er noch die alten K10. Je zwei Kerne eines Bulldozer teilen sich einige Hardware-Resourcen auf Modulebene (z.B. den L2 Cache), sodass man bei Bulldozer eigentlich wie bei Intels Hyper-Threading eigentlich auch nicht von 16 Kernen reden kann, sondern von 16 Threads, die sich die Power von 8 Modulen teilen. Im Unterschied zu Intel besitzt aber jeder "Kern" immerhin eine eigene Integer-Einheit, weshalb AMDs Marketing ABteilung ja auch von "echten" 16 Kernen spricht.


----------



## Muschkote (5. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Schmidde hat da schonmal gute Vergleichswerte aufgezeigt und es ist vollkommen richtig, dass meine 6172er teilweise deutlich schneller oder aber im Falle der 8101/8102 etwa gleichschnell sind.

Ich möchte daher nocheinmal Bumblebees Vorschlag aufgreifen, unsere Tabelle für die Serverwerte etwas zu präzisieren.

Das sollte sich allerdings nur auf die BigBig-WUs beziehen. Das sind ja momentan nicht viele (8101, 8102, 6901, 6903, 6904, 6905, 6906), von den letzten beiden hatte ich noch keine.
Daraus dürften sich deutlich bessere Vergleichswerte ergeben.

Mein Server schwankt innerhalb dieser WUs von etwa 115kppd - 185kppd. 

Ich meine wir sollten das etwas aufsplitten.


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Muschkote schrieb:


> Schmidde hat da schonmal gute Vergleichswerte aufgezeigt und es ist vollkommen richtig, dass meine 6172er teilweise deutlich schneller oder aber im Falle der 8101/8102 etwa gleichschnell sind............


Nicht schlecht.......da hab ich wieder etwas dazugelernt......


----------



## mihapiha (5. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das ist auch der Sinn dieses Themas für mich. Desto größer die Diskusion, desto leichter tue ich mich bei der Produktwahl. Jeder sieht die Sache anderes und kann für mich sehr sehr nützlich sein. Im Moment ist mein Sparkonto nicht so voll wie ich es gerne hätte. Leider! 

Mich ärgert auch der Gedanke, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich in einem Jahr umziehen muss und dass die Betriebskosten meiner Wohnung um 80 Euro im Vergleich zum Vorjahr gestiegen sind. Deswegen denke ich werde ich meine ganzen Computer nicht mitnehmen können. Geplant ist nämlich nicht ein Umzug im gleichen Lande... Spiele-Rechner wird höchstwahrscheinlich in einem Jahr demontiert werden, aber was mache mit einer Faltfarm? Die ist so schwer zu verkaufen, da so teuer. Einen Golf um den halben Preis zu verkaufen ist kein Problem, aber einen Lamborgini kauft um den halben Preis noch immer fast keiner...

Ich muss mir jeden Schritt gut überlegen, denn ich möchte in keinem Fall einen Fehler machen. Vielleicht kann ich meine Eltern überreden eine "Faltfarm" bei ihnen im Keller laufen zu lassen... Schwer schwer schwer


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Sinn dieses Themas für mich. Desto größer die Diskusion, desto leichter tue ich mich bei der Produktwahl. Jeder sieht die Sache anderes und kann für mich sehr sehr nützlich sein. Im Moment ist mein Sparkonto nicht so voll wie ich es gerne hätte. Leider!
> 
> Mich ärgert auch der Gedanke, dass ich höchstwahrscheinlich in einem Jahr umziehen muss und dass die Betriebskosten meiner Wohnung um 80 Euro im Vergleich zum Vorjahr gestiegen sind. Deswegen denke ich werde ich meine ganzen Computer nicht mitnehmen können. Geplant ist nämlich nicht ein Umzug im gleichen Lande... Spiele-Rechner wird höchstwahrscheinlich in einem Jahr demontiert werden, aber was mache mit einer Faltfarm? Die ist so schwer zu verkaufen, da so teuer. Einen Golf um den halben Preis zu verkaufen ist kein Problem, aber einen Lamborgini kauft um den halben Preis noch immer fast keiner...
> 
> Ich muss mir jeden Schritt gut überlegen, denn ich möchte in keinem Fall einen Fehler machen. Vielleicht kann ich meine Eltern überreden eine "Faltfarm" bei ihnen im Keller laufen zu lassen... Schwer schwer schwer


Das wäre ja super, wenn Deine Eltern einen Server in den Keller stellen würden....aber wenn das nicht klappt: In einem Jahr würde ich Dir den dann abkaufen, vorrausgesetzt.......Du bastelst wirklich ein Monster.....
Denn dann würde ich meine zwei 3930K hergeben.....das hätte ich sowieso dann mal vorgehabt.....da die ja nur 12 virtuelle Kerne haben und irgendwann ich bestimmt keine Bigs mehr bekomme....
Ich zahle Dir auch einen guten Preis, versprochen! Du baust das Faltmonster, lässt es solange laufen wie Du willst und wenn Du es hergeben musst, dann meldest Dich bei mir, OK?


----------



## sc59 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Moin,
und wenn Picar81_4711 dann dein Server übernommen hatt holt er sich Iyve Bridge EP ES (10/20 K/T) zum aufrüsten 
Die könnten in diesem Zeitraum dann auch verfügbar sein.

Nein Spass bei Seite, diese option ist eventuell nicht zu vernachlässigen.
hier noch ein review :
Overclock3D :: Review :: ASUS Z9 PE-D8 WS Dual Xeon Insanity E5-2660 & E5-2687W :: Introduction and Technical Specifications


----------



## mihapiha (6. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

@ SC59: Danke für den Link. Diesen Review habe ich als er publiziert wurde schon gelesen. Und jetzt als ich das MB kaufen wollte gleich nochmal. 

@ Picar81_4711: Danke für den Vorschlag. Das macht das Ganze schon wieder etwas interessanter. Der Kauf des neuen MacBooks drückt mich finanziell noch etwas. Ich müsste noch etwas sparen. Die ES CPUs möchte ich auch fast irgendwie umgehen, denn ich bezweifle dass die gut sind. Ich hatte schon riesige Probleme mit ES CPUs. Da wären "normale" CPUs eine bessere Option. Die Frage ist ob sich die Ivy-Brigde Xeon CPUs übertakten lassen. Denn wenn es so ist, wäre das Warten auf die neuen Xeons nicht uninteressant...


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> .........Die ES CPUs möchte ich auch fast irgendwie umgehen, denn ich bezweifle dass die gut sind. Ich hatte schon riesige Probleme mit ES CPUs. Da wären "normale" CPUs eine bessere Option. .........


Naja, zu dem Preis wie sie *A.Meier-PS3* bekommen hat, würde ich das mit den ES auch riskieren, da kosten *beide* *CPUs weniger* als *eine CPU ohne* ES....


----------



## PAUI (7. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Also auf deutsch der hier AMD Opteron 6176, 12x 2.30GHz, Sockel-G34, boxed (OS6176WKTCEGOWOF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist langsamer als der hier???

AMD Opteron 6282 SE, 16x 2.60GHz, Sockel-G34, tray (OS6282YETGGGU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
obwohl mehr cache? und mehr Takt? und mehr kerne?


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



PAUI schrieb:


> Also auf d3eutsch der hier AMD Opteron 6176, 12x 2.30GHz, Sockel-G34, boxed (OS6176WKTCEGOWOF) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ist langsamer als der hier???
> 
> AMD Opteron 6282 SE, 16x 2.60GHz, Sockel-G34, tray (OS6282YETGGGU) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> obwohl mehr cache? und mehr Takt? und mehr kerne?


 
Genau. Es sind nämlich beim neuen 6200er 8 Module - ähnlich wie bei Intel die Kerne und dann halt doppelt so viele mit HT...

Aber das wurde auf der 3. Seite bereits besprochen. Siehe Post #28 ff


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Obwohl die TPF um einiges bestimmt steigen würde, wenn man von einem 6272 auf einen 6276 aufrüsten würde.....aber das werde ich nicht machen, der Opteron läuft so sehr gut.....


----------



## mihapiha (7. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher zum 6180 SE umrüsten - wenn überhaupt. Da dürfte die Leistung schon mal in Richtung 200k PPD steigen. Mit etwas Glück kostet dich dieser Umstieg nicht mal 300 Euro... 

Hier der Link, falls du in diese Richtung gehen möchtest, denn du müsstest ja nur die CPUs wechseln und wenn du die alten CPUs verkaufst, dürfte sich das ganze bei 300 Euro einpendeln...


----------



## picar81_4711 (7. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich würde an deiner Stelle eher zum 6180 SE umrüsten - wenn überhaupt. Da dürfte die Leistung schon mal in Richtung 200k PPD steigen. Mit etwas Glück kostet dich dieser Umstieg nicht mal 300 Euro...


Ist zwar sehr verlockend, aber lieber nicht.....


----------



## mihapiha (12. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Der erste wichtige Schritt in Richtung Falt-farm wurde heute von mir vollzogen. Ich habe mich entschlossen meinen Spiele-Rechner zu verkaufen, und mit etwas Glück findet sich bald ein Käufer, und dann wird in Richtung Faltfarm weiter geschaut. Zur Zeit faltet mein Spielerechner eh nur, und ich komme nicht wirklich zum Spielen...

Falls irgendwer interesse hat: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...ming-pc-mit-dell-27-2560x1440-bildschirm.html

Sobald der PC verkauft ist, schaue ich mich in Richtung einer Faltfarm um. Ich warte schon ganz gespannt was A.Meier-PS3's Faltfarm zusammenbringt. Abhängig von seinen Berichten und Bildern werde ich zwischen Intel und AMD wählen. Der 4P Opteron 6180 SE ist ja auch nicht uninteressant. Immerhin schafft der 350k PPD... Und zwar sicher!


----------



## mihapiha (14. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich weiß nicht was ich tun soll. Der PC lässt sich nicht so leicht verkaufen will zunächst angenommen hatte. Ich könnte den PC in Teilen relativ schnell verkaufen, aber ich befürchte, dass mir Teile so übrig bleiben würden. Außerdem muss ich fürchten, dass ich aufgrund der Postgebühren, da ich ein Österreich lebe, einiges an Geld verlieren könnte. Der Versand einer Grafikkarte oder eines kleineren Teils nach Deutschland kostet um die 20 €. Das summiert sich mit der Zeit, sodass ich sicher etwas an Geld verlieren würde. Ich bin wirklich unsicher was ich machen soll.

Es ist halt sehr blöd. Es findet sich einfach den kompletten Rechner kein Käufer.


----------



## picar81_4711 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Und wenn sich einer findet, dann machst großen Verlust. Verkauf doch mal die großen Teile als Bundles, also Mainboard + Ram + CPU als Komponentenbundle und die Grafikkarten einzeln. Die anderen Sachen würde ich vorerst mal behalten. Da bekommst leider nicht mehr viel dafür, die würde ich als Ersatzteile behalten.
Ich habe auch einen 2600K komplett im Gehäuse noch zu Hause, den verkaufe ich nicht, der steht im Keller.....als Ersatzteillager....oder vielleicht kann ich ihn mal wieder verwenden.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (14. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Gehäuse und NT würde ich behalten, denn könnte gut sein das in dein Level 10 das Asus-Board reingeht.


----------



## mihapiha (14. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich dachte eher an eine Opteron Variante A.Meier. Deswegen kann ich eigentlich nur noch das Netzteil weiter verwenden, alle anderen Teile erscheinen eigentlich nutzlos. Ich hätte für fast alle Teile schon irgendwelche Einzelkäufer, aber aufgrund der Postgebühren werde ich dann kann 2300 Euro aus der Kiste bekommen. 

Ich glaube, dass ich noch ein paar Tage warten muss, um vielleicht einen Käufer für all deine zu finden. Mit etwas Glück, kann ich es noch komplett verkaufen. Es ist sehr ärgerlich, da es mich reizen würde die passend F@H Teile zu bestellen. Aber ich möchte definitiv in Richtung 4x Opteron 6180 SE gehen. Leicht zu kühlen, ich kann es übertakten und zudem sind dann auch noch mindestens die rund 350.000 PPD sicher.


----------



## picar81_4711 (16. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> .........Aber ich möchte definitiv in Richtung 4x Opteron 6180 SE gehen. Leicht zu kühlen, ich kann es übertakten und zudem sind dann auch noch mindestens die rund 350.000 PPD sicher.


Welche Kühlung hättest Du da gedacht? Auch Wasserkühlung extern?


----------



## mihapiha (16. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich dachte eigentlich an vier Noctua Kühler. Wakü wäre eigentlich außerhalb meines Budgets.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Also *2* Opterons lassen sich damit prächtig kühlen 

Fragt sich nur ob die bei dir zu viert auch Platz haben - die 120er sollten es schon sein


----------



## mihapiha (16. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich denke es sollte kein Problem sein. Wichtig ist halt, dass das Maiboard nehme das mir Wolf_Team_Leader empfiehlt, sonst werde ich die CPUs kaum übertakten können.


----------



## Bumblebee (16. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich denke es sollte kein Problem sein. Wichtig ist halt, dass das *Mai*board nehme das mir Wolf_Team_Leader empfiehlt, sonst werde ich die CPUs kaum übertakten können.



Da muss ich dir widersprechen - nimm besser ein *September*-Board 
Sorry - aber der musste sein


----------



## mihapiha (17. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Lustiger Tippfehler.

Laut den Berichten die ich bis jetzt bekommen habe, sollte eine 4P 6180 SE Faltfarm, die sich üblicherweise um circa 10% übertakten lässt, ungefähr 11:40 TPF für eine P8101 WU brauchen. Über die P8102 WUs habe ich bislang noch keine Auskunft. Wie es aber aussieht, darf ich davon ausgehen, dass die Faltfarm circa 400.000 - 450.000 PPD schaffen wird. Und das ist schon mal ein richtig toller Wert mit dem man Leben kann 

Immerhin sind 360k ohne Übertaktung drin. Aber zuerst muss ja mein alter Rechner weg...


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Also ich komme bei 11min und 40sec auf 353163,6 Credit und 435904,8 PPD.


----------



## mihapiha (17. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Deswegen die genannten 400 - 450k. Ich weiß ja noch nie wie weit es sich übertakten lässt. Da muss man auch Glück mit den CPUs haben, aber angeblich seinen 10% Übertaktung fast immer drin... Wir werden es hoffentlich bald wissen


----------



## PAUI (17. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

ich glaube da reichen schon 0,1 GHz mehr aus um über die 450k zu kommen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich an vier Noctua Kühler. Wakü wäre eigentlich außerhalb meines Budgets.


Ja, die Noctuas kühlen wirklich super und reichen bestimmt auch noch zum übertakten. Aber es dürfte ein anderes Problem geben:
Du musst die Wärme aus dem Gehäuse bringen und das ist bei 4xNoctua wahrscheinlich eine etwas schwierige Aufgabe. Aber mit genügend(große) Lüfter könnte es machbar sein....man muss ja bedenken, da muss die Abwärme von >600W abgeleitet werden. 
Bei meinem Xeon-Server, den ich auf 2x4,2GHZ laufen habe und 500W benötigt, da gehts wirklich schön warm weg-> den hab ich mit Corsair H80/100 gekühlt, also keine externe Wasserkühlung. Die Wärmequellen summiern sich ganz schön und *heitzen sich extrem gegenseitig auf*. Da braucht man einen starken Durchzug durchs Gehäuse und das ist dann nicht mehr Zimmerlautstärke....aber mein Server war ja eh für den Keller gedacht....


----------



## acer86 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Da Hilft nur eine Firma, *DELTA,* da gab es doch mal ein spruch:  _"Hast du viel Abwärme im Gehäuse, brauchst du DELTA´s im Gehäuse"_    "nur echt mit "toten aufweck Modus"


----------



## mihapiha (17. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

@ picar81_4711: Hast du vielleicht einen guten Guide für mich. Ich bin etwas konfus beim Einstellen von TheKracken in Ubuntu 12.04 + V7

Das CoolerMaster HAF 932 Advanced hat zwei 200x200x25mm intake Lüfter. Wahrscheinlich werde ich noch den Back-panel 120x120x25er als intake nutzen, damit genug kühle Luft in das Gehäuse kommt. Laut <tear> sind aber die Noctua fast "overkill"... Ich denke nicht dass ich mit der Temperature große Probleme haben werde. Da habe ich mehr Angst um den Platz. Die CPU die rechts oben sitzt, macht mir sorgen! Der Kühler darf auf keinen Fall an das Gehäuse ankommen!


----------



## picar81_4711 (17. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> @ picar81_4711: Hast du vielleicht einen guten Guide für mich. Ich bin etwas konfus beim Einstellen von TheKracken in Ubuntu 12.04 + V7.....


Ich habe eins.....aber das habe ich von hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/f...454-how-falten-unter-linux-2.html#post4172243
Ich verwende V6....aber für V7 funktioniert es genauso.
Man muss aber dies beachten, ich zitiere: 
_*Was ist mit dem V7-Client?*
Die Installation des Kraken erfolgt analog zu der beim V6, allerdings  mit der Einschränkung, dass das Control-Center derzeit nicht unterstützt  wird. Der V7-Client als solches legt aber ebenfalls eine Ordnerstruktur  innerhalb des Ordners an, in dem sich die ausführbare Client-Datei  befindet. In einem dieser Unterordner sollten auch die entsprechenden a3  und a5 Cores liegen, welche wie beschrieben umwickelt werden können.
_


----------



## mihapiha (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob TheKracken jetzt richtig drauf ist, aber ich habe mal alles nachgemacht. Naja wie auch immer. Die jetzige Faltfarm ist eh nur eine Zwischenlösung. Ich bin am Überlegen ob es vielleicht besser wäre den PC auseinander zu nehmen. Schließlich habe ich für so ziemlich alle Teile einen Käufer. Blöderweise wird es dann mit dem Geld etwas knapper


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2012)

Schau dir den Faltprozeß in der Systemüberwachung an, der Faltprozeß heißt irgendwas mit thekracken und damit ist er auch aktiv.


----------



## Octopoth (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Der Prozess heißt thekraken-FahCore_xx.exe (xx=a3 oder a5 je nachdem ob Big-WU oder normale SMP) wenn das dort so steht ist thekraken aktiv. Wenn da nur FahCore_xx.exe steht ist er nicht aktiv.


----------



## mihapiha (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

hmm. Ich muss da wohl noch etwas korrigieren. Aber es ist ja egal glaube ich. schließlich wird mein Computer eh nicht mehr soviel falten wie vorher. Ich muss mich wirklich nur jetzt konkret entscheiden, für wie wichtig ich es halte, meinen PC zu verkaufen um eine konkrete Faltfarm zu bauen. Zum Einen ist der Spiele-PC einfach ideal zum Spielen, und auch erfaltet der PC nicht so wenig Punkte. Zum Anderen muss ich mich entscheiden ob ich wirklich meinen PC auseinander nehmen will, um ihn zu verkaufen. Besonders, da ich jetzt nicht ein einziges Teil für die Faltfarm weiter verwenden werde. 

Es ist viel schwieriger sich richtig zu entscheiden als man denkt...


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

...also bei mir würde AMD schon mal wegfallen, da mich INTEL einfach mehr begeistert und auch die Leistung im Verhältnis größer ist auch wenn der Preis natürlich auch sehr saftig ist...und der Verbrauch von A.Meier-PS3s neuem Server ist wirklich der Hammer, da kann man auch länger falten. Aber wenn der Verbrauch bei einem 4 Sockelserver fast doppelt so hoch ist, dann würde ich mir das schon nochmal überlegen....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Vorteil eines E5-Servers wäre natürlich auch die Möglichkeit damit zu gamen, wen natürlich nicht mehr ganz so dolle wie mit deinem Spielrechner aber du hast zum Beispiel bei dem Board das Octopoth und ich verwenden die Möglichkeit eines Quad-SLI oder Quad-Crossfire-Verbundes. 
Ausserdem takten E5 doch ordenlich hoch wen sie nur auf nur auf ein, zwei Kernen Last haben was ja nach wie vor bei den meisten Spielen der Fall ist. Meine beiden 2687W ES takten zum Beispiel auch auf 3,5GHz wen sie nur auf zwei Kernen Last haben.

Hier eine Liste der E5's mit ihren Turbostufen: Turbo 2.0: Die Xeon-E5-2600-CPUs können die Taktfrequenz je nach Auslastung unterschiedlich erhöhen (beispielsweise +5 bedeutet zusätzliche 500 MHz). | TecChannel.de


----------



## mihapiha (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das ist klar, dass Intel in dieser Hinsicht besser wäre, nur geht die Rechnung nicht auf für mich. 16 Kerne zum Preis von 48. Außerdem stört mich die magere Faltleistung die A.Meier mit seinem teuern System zusammen bringt. 100k mehr und ich wär dabei. Man muss bedenken, dass ich wahrscheinlich auf 450 - 500k PPD kommen sollte mit P8102 WUs... 

Außerdem befürchte ich große Probleme mit den ES CPUs. Ehrlich gesagt hatte ich einen AMD-Server und picar wird bestätigen können, dass der sehr sehr gut läuft, bei einem angenehmen Geräuschpegel. Der Verbrauch ist saftig, das gebe ich schon zu, aber das stört mich weniger, da ich den Server eventuell meinen Eltern ins Haus stelle. Die beiden wohnen in Slowenien und unten kostet der Strom um einiges weniger als in Österreich. Deswegen ist mein Blick nicht so sehr auf den Verbrauch gerichtet. Meine alte Faltfarm die jetzt bei picar steht, verbrauchte damals so um die 450W - gleich wie mein Spiele-Rechner seiner Zeit. Als beide 24/7 falteten hatte ich eine Stromrechnung von 125 €. Als ich aufgehört habe zu falten, ist es auf 107 € gefallen. So groß ist der Unterschied also nicht...


----------



## picar81_4711 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> ...... Meine alte Faltfarm die jetzt bei picar steht, verbrauchte damals so um die 450W......


Also bei mir braucht die max. 350 Watt....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Außerdem stört mich die magere Faltleistung die A.Meier mit seinem teuern System zusammen bringt


Ich glaube, ich muss da drei Dinge richtigstellen:

Die beiden 2687W ES waren "nur" um die 600Euro pro Stück.
Ich hab durch den guten Verkauf des Dells-Server und der beiden X5675 ES gerade mal an die 400Euro investiert um mir den E5-Server leisten zu können. 
Die 300kPPD sind nur nicht erreichbar weil die ES eine nicht ganz unerhebliche Taktreduzierung haben.


----------



## mihapiha (18. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Komisch. Warum waren es bei mir dann 450W? Naja egal. 477 sinds jetzt mit dem Spielerechner, also wäre es ähnlich als hätte ich meine alte Faltfarm noch + Spielerechner. Die Stromrechnung wird sich also verglichen mit zuvor nicht allzu groß. 

Die ES CPUs waren 600 Euro, das ist fein, aber ich bekomme 3x 6180 SE CPUs zum Preis von zwei ES CPUs. 
Es freut mich, dass du mit deiner Faltfarm glücklich bist, aber ich will etwas extremeres. Ich will max PPD innerhalb meines budgets. Und ich wüsste nicht wie sich 400k PPD mit einer 3000 Euro Investition noch reinholen lassen...

Ich bin aber offen für Vorschläge...


----------



## mihapiha (19. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Hmm. Der PC hat einen Käufer gefunden. Der Kunde ist bereit 1900 Euro für den Computer ohne Bildschirm zu investieren. Ich muss mir noch Gedanken machen, ob sich dass für mich dann auszahlt. Ich nehme an, ich bekomme für den Dell noch immer rund 400 Euro, dann habe ich aber insgesamt 200 Euro weniger dafür bekommen als ich wollte. Jetzt bin ich sehr unschlüssig was ich tun soll. 

700 Euro drauf ist nicht wenig Geld für eine Faltfarm. Aber ich glaube, es wird dazu kommen. Werde ich das erste Team-Mitglied mit einem 4-Prozessor System sein?


----------



## Abductee (19. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich find deinen Dell eigentlich klasse, warum steckst du ihn nicht ans MacBook an?


----------



## mihapiha (19. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Drei Gründe:

1. Über HDMI läuft der nur mit 1920x1080 und ich weiß nicht wie ich eine Auflösung hinzufüge über MacOS X

2. Verglichen mit den 2880x1800 auf dem Apple MacBook sieht das Bild ******* aus.

3. Das Geld brauche ich für die neue Faltfarm


----------



## picar81_4711 (19. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> ......... Aber ich glaube, es wird dazu kommen. Werde ich das erste Team-Mitglied mit einem 4-Prozessor System sein?


Wennst schnell machst, dann schaffst es vielleicht noch.....


----------



## mihapiha (21. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

So PC ist weg, und der Bildschirm wird hoffentlich bald folgen. Ich habe schon mal enthusiastischer weise die meisten Teile bestellt. Ich werde ein oder zwei Wochen auf die meiste Hardware warten müssen. 
Ich mache natürlich eifrig Bilder wenn die ersten Teile ankommen. Ich habe Auskunft erhalten dass ich mit über 350k PPD rechnen kann, da die Teile gut aufeinander abgestimmt sind. Zwar sagten mir viele die CPU Kühler seinen overkill, aber was soll's. Ich bin voller Zuversicht, dass sich mich demnächst unter die Top 5 Falter des Teams dauerhaft eintragen kann... 

Edit:

Als zusätzliche Info mein heutiger Dialog mit Wolf_Team_Leader über seine 4P Opteron faltfarm:



> 16:06 - mihapiha2: What's your TPF on a 8101 WU
> 16:06 - mihapiha2: And do you know what your TPF is on a 8102 WU?
> 16:07 - BWLF.Wolf: 00:12:25 on 8101 and 00:08:59 on 8102



Und dass bei 2.5 GHz!


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> ........ Ich bin voller Zuversicht, dass sich mich demnächst unter die Top 5 Falter des Teams dauerhaft eintragen kann...
> .........


Mit diesen TPFs wirst höchstwahrscheinlich dann auch unter den Top 3 Platz nehmen.....
Hoffentlich geht alles gut, denn die Teile müssen ja doch einen weiten Weg nehmen und das alles in 4facher Ausführung.....ich hab schon Angst, wenn ich für einen Dualsockel-Server die Teile bestelle...


----------



## mihapiha (21. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Da mache ich mir nicht so große sorgen. Man kann sich Aufgrund der TPF von Wolf ja mal ausrechnen was "nur" zwei dieser CPUs erfalten. Man braucht ja nur verdoppeln..


----------



## Abductee (22. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Welche Noctuas hast du eigentlich bestellt? 120er oder 92?


----------



## mihapiha (22. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Die 120er natürlich. MIr macht nur die CPU sorgen die am Rechten oberen Rand des MB Positioniert ist. Ich hoffe da bleibt dann am Ende genug Platz. Sonst sollte es keine Probleme geben da das MB so groß ist...


----------



## Abductee (22. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Deswegen frag ich, bei 4 Stück hätte ich mir die 92er zumindest überlegt.
Aber wenn sie Platz haben ist das natürlich optimal.


----------



## mihapiha (22. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich habe vor die CPUs auch noch zu übertakten. 2,7 GHz sollten drin sein. Mit etwas Glück sind es 2,8 GHz.
Bei 2,8 GHz wären circa 11:05 TPF nicht unrealistisch. Daher wären das um die 470k PPD. Das ist schon mal eine extreme Ziffer, die ich mir wünschen würde.

Die kleinen Noctua würden wahrscheinlich auch reichen, sie sind aber nur für Noctua 115W TDP ausgelegt, und die 6180 SE CPUs sind 140W TDP... Deswegen wollte ich die kleinen nicht kaufen...


----------



## Timsu (22. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wenn es auf die Lautstärke nicht ankommt, kannst du doch einfach hochdrehende 92 mm Lüfter nehmen:
Papst 3412N/2GHH, 92x92x25mm, 3250rpm, 102m³/h, 39dB(A) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gibt sicherlich auch noch günstigere Lüfter.


----------



## mihapiha (22. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Natürlich kommt es mir auf die Lautstärke an, schließlich wird das Gerät im Wohnzimmer Platz finden.
Ich werde eh berichten ob die 4 Noctua Kühler ohne Probleme in das Gehäuse passen. Wenn nicht muss ich halt modden, oder mit was einfallen lassen. Aber ich denke es sollte ohne Probleme funktionieren. 

Ich werde nur am letzten Kühler wahrscheinlich nicht beide Lüfter anbringen können. Aber laut den Auskünften die ich erhalten habe, sollte es auch mit einem 120er noch ohne Probleme funktionieren, sodass ich mich mit den Temperaturen nicht auseinander setzen müsste... Aber ich bin wirklich schon gespannt was da an PPD wirklich drin sein wird. Schließlich sollen sich die PPD verdoppeln mit den seltenen 8102 WUs....


----------



## mihapiha (25. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

So, die CPUs habe ich heute auch bestellen können. Jetzt ist es nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis alles bei mir ankommt. Ich erwarte, dass Die CPUs als letzte ankommen werden. Nur den Bildschirm muss ich noch verkaufen, sonst wird nicht der Spaß mehr kosten als ich zunächst angenommen hatte. Ich denke jedoch, dass die meisten Teile bis Mitte Oktober bei mir eintreffen werden, und dass ich genug Zeit haben werde, das Gehäuse, Kühler und Mainboard vorher genau zu testen, um festzustellen, ob alles Platz im Gehäuse findet. Sonst muss ich halt etwas modden...

Mit den ersten Teilen rechne ich aber bereits nächste Woche. Sobald MB und Gehäuse da sind, werden die ersten Fotos kommen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (27. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> .........
> 
> Mit den ersten Teilen rechne ich aber bereits nächste Woche. Sobald MB und Gehäuse da sind, werden die ersten Fotos kommen...


Bin schon gespannt......


----------



## mihapiha (28. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

So. Die ersten paar Teile sind da. Es handelt sich dabei um das Gehäuse, Netzteil und die Staubfilter für das Gehäuse. Im Gehäuse muss ich zwei kleine Mods vornehmen, damit das große Mainboad, das am 6. oder 7. Oktober kommen sollte, auch wirklich passt. Dazu muss ich zwei Halterungen (siehe Bild) entfernen oder zurückbiegen, die gedacht sind um ein zweites Netzteil zu halten... 

Ich bin noch am überlegen den Festplatten-Käfig zu entfernen. Er wurde aber blöd angebracht und ich müsste wahrscheinlich durch die Schrauben boren um ihn zu entfernen. Aber ich bin mir sehr sehr unsicher ob ich das machen werde. 

Für die Speicher habe ich noch keinen Liefertermin. Und die CPU-Kühler sollten Mitte nächster Woche bei mir eintreffen. Hinsichtlich CPUs muss ich mich überraschen lassen. Das kann auch noch eine Weile dauern bis ich die zu Gesicht bekomme...


----------



## mihapiha (29. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Der kleine Mod ist vollzogen und die Filter sind auch drauf. Ich bin am überlegen den 120mm Lüfter an der Hinterseite zu wenden, sodass mehr Frischluft in das Gehäuse kommt. Was meint ihr? Ich habe auf der Rückseite einen 120mm Filter. Von daher wäre also kein Problem

Den Festplattenkäfig werde ich zunächst noch drin lassen... Vielleicht besser so...


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Der "kleine MOD" ist dir ja schon maximal gut gelungen 

Was nun das Lüfterkonzept angeht - am Ende muss es ja darum gehen die warme/heisse Luft aus dem Gehäuse zu kriegen
Ich bin mir da jetzt gerade unsicher - welches Gehäuse ist es denn nun? - möglicherweise habe ich etwas überlesen
Das Thermaltake Level 10 GT scheint es ja nun nicht zu sein


----------



## mihapiha (29. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Es geht um das CoolerMaster HAF 932 Advanced. In ein Thermaltake Level 10 GT würde das MB nie passen


----------



## Bumblebee (29. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Es geht um das CoolerMaster HAF 932 Advanced.



Ach darum kam es mir so bekannt vor
Wenn du am normalen Lüfterdesign festhältst dann hast du ja 2 einblasende 230er und einen ausblasenden 230er
In dem Fall würde ich den 140er im Heck ausblasend lassen - oder, falls du ihn gegen einer 120er getauscht hast - ebenso


----------



## mihapiha (29. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Der ausblasende 230er wurde entfernt. Das MB ist sehr sehr groß, und sobald die Noctua Kühler montiert werden, wird der 230er sowieso nicht mehr passen. Siehe Bild!

Wenn man sich die Positionierung des I/O hinten vergegenwärtigt, dann wird schnell klar, dass das Mainboard circa 10cm über das "normale" E-ATX MB hinausragt. Daher passt das Mainboard knapp aber doch in das CoolerMaster 932 Advanced. Auf dem Bild rechts unten wird eine CPU sitzen, die dann im Gehäuse rechts oben im Eck sein wird. Der Noctua Kühler auf dieser CPU wird nur ganz knapp passen und höchstwahrscheinlich nur mit einem Lüfter. 

Ich muss jetzt noch das Gehäuse so vorbereiten, dass das MB passend angebracht werden kann. Einige cm des Mainboards werden in der Luft hängen und Wolf gibt mir gerade Tipps wie ich das MB doch oben entsprechend befestigen könnte


----------



## PAUI (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

was für ein MB ist das?

EDIT: es ist das Supermicro H8QGi+-F


----------



## mihapiha (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Der Anhang wird mein geplantes System verdeutlichen:

Es kommen überdies noch 4x AMD Opteron 6180 SE CPUs zum Einsatz. Damit sollte die Faltfarm mit 48 Kernen und 2,5 GHz ausgestattet sein. Ich hoffe auf eine 10-15%ige Übertaktung, die mit passendem BIOS möglich ist. 

Stock ... also auf 2,5 GHz ... Darf ich mit rund 395.000 PPD rechnen mit einer TPF von rund 12:25 auf einer P8101 WU.
Mit einer 10%igen Übertaktung auf 2,75 GHz würde die TPF auf 11:18 fallen, somit wären dass schon 450.000 PPD mit P8101 WUs.
Die unwahrscheinliche 15%ige Übertaktung auf 2,875 GHz würde eine TPF von rund 10:48 zur Folge haben. Damit wären es 485.000 PPD. 

Ich hoffe, dass ich mit diesem System irgendwo um die 450.000 PPD dauerhaft erreichen kann. - wenn alles gut läuft


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Warum kein AX 850W?
Das hätte höherwertigere Komponenten als das HX.
(AX=Seasonic X, HX=CWT)

http://geizhals.at/536889

Vergleichstest:
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=197
http://www.jonnyguru.com/modules.php?name=NDReviews&file=print&reid=245


----------



## Bumblebee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Der ausblasende 230er wurde entfernt. Das MB ist sehr sehr groß, und sobald die Noctua Kühler montiert werden, wird der 230er sowieso nicht mehr passen. Siehe Bild!



Ok, macht Sinn, der hat dann natürlich keinen Platz
Aber bei 2 einblasenden 230ern scheint es mir noch logischer zu sein, dass der 140er (120er) im Heck ausbläst


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich persönlich halte von 180/200/230er Lüftern gar nichts, da gibts einfach keine leisen Modelle am Markt.
Du könntest den 230er doch einfach oben auf das Gitter oben draufschrauben.
Oder alternativ oben auf zwei 120er umrüsten.
Mit 1x140 und 2x120 schaufelst du reichlich Luft nach draußen.
Der Frontlüfter scheint mir nicht viel Sinn zu machen, den kannst du ganz langsam mitlaufen lassen, oder gleich ausbauen.
Durch den Festplattenkäfig wird nicht viel effektive Luft durchgehen.
Der effektivste Lüfter wird der in der Seitenwand sein, hier könnte man auf 4x120 umrüsten.

http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...advanced/coolermaster-haf932-advanced_top.jpg
http://www.hardwareheaven.com/revie...dvanced/coolermaster-haf932-advanced_door.jpg

Bevor du Lüfter kaufst, hab noch genug für ein Carepaket rumliegen.
Was kommt da für eine Grafikkarte rein?


----------



## mihapiha (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Abductee schrieb:


> Warum kein AX 850W?
> Das hätte höherwertigere Komponenten als das HX.
> (AX=Seasonic X, HX=CWT)
> 
> ...


 

Die Sache ist die, dass 850W knapp sind, besonders wenn ich übertakte. Laut Empfehlungen die ich seitens tear von [H] bekommen habe, könnten 850W mit den CPUs etwas knapp sein. Er hat empfohlen, ich schaue mir Netzteile jenseits 1000W an. Deswegen der Griff zu diesem Netzteil. Eigentlich wollte ich das Crosair AX850W nehmen.



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Ok, macht Sinn, der hat dann natürlich keinen Platz
> Aber bei 2 einblasenden 230ern scheint es mir noch logischer zu sein, dass der 140er (120er) im Heck ausbläst


 
Ich bin mir auch noch nicht sicher ob ich das Gehäuse stehen lassen soll, oder ob ich es lieber hinlegen soll. Aber danke für deine Gedanken hierzu.



Abductee schrieb:


> Was kommt da für eine Grafikkarte rein?


 
Ich habe 120 und 140mm Lüfter im Überfluss. Und es kommt keine Grafikkarte rein. SuperMircro ist nicht gleich Asus, und braucht keine Grafikkarte, damit es als Faltfarm richtig läuft. Das hat man mir auch versichert!


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das Asus braucht auch keine extra Grafikkarte, nur für einen Windows Betrieb sind die 16MB Grafikspeicher einfach zu wenig.
Unter Linux hab ichs noch gar nicht ausprobiert wie das mit 8 oder 16MB aussieht.

Hast du dir schon Gedanken gemacht wie du die Noctuas ausrichtest? Alle nach oben Blasend oder gemischt?


----------



## mihapiha (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das Asus Mainboard faltet nicht mehr so gut wenn du die Grafikkarte rausnimmst. Deswegen habe ich seinerzeit auch meine Grafikkarte nachträglich gekauft. 

Und Windows 7 kommt für mich sowieso nicht in Frage, da Win 7 "nur" 2 CPUs erkennt. Ich müsste Windows Server auf die Festplatte installieren um wirklich Windows draufzuhaben. Und ich sehe den Sinn eigentlich nicht. Vielleicht wäre es lustig CineBench 11.5 und andere Benchmarks laufen zu lassen, aber abgesehen davon, sehe ich keinen Sinn


----------



## Timsu (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Und ein Opteron wird schon als 2 CPUs erkannt


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Und Windows 7 kommt für mich sowieso nicht in Frage, da Win 7 "nur" 2 CPUs erkennt.


 Stimmt, Win7 (Prof+Ultimate) unterstützt nur zwei CPU-Sockel.


----------



## PAUI (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

warum nicht das Cougar GX1050 v2 ?


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das hat nur einen P8 Stecker oder?
(Wie kommt man als Hersteller auf die Schwachsinnsidee 6! 12V-Schienen zu realisieren?)


----------



## mihapiha (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich wollte eine Markenfirma kaufen dessen Netzteile ich kenne. Es kamen nur Corsair und Enermax wirklich in Betracht für mich. Und Enermax ab 1000W war einfach zu teuer...


----------



## PAUI (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Cougar ist auch ein markenhersteller, die stellen Netzteile mit dem höchsten WIrkungsgrad her. ich habe selber das GX 600. aslo von den CPU steckern sind mehrere bei mir vorhanden und wenn nicht auf dem Supermicro sind das ja nur 8 Pin Graka anschlüsse.


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



PAUI schrieb:


> von den CPU steckern sind mehrere bei mir vorhanden und wenn nicht auf dem Supermicro sind das ja nur 8 Pin Graka anschlüsse.


 
Ein 8-pin EPS Anschluss (CPU-Support) ist was anderes als der PCIe Stromstecker


----------



## PAUI (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

also bei mir ist 1x 8pin eps und 2x mal 4pin eps und dann noch 1x4pin eps dran wenn ich das richtig verstehe.

hier zu sehen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachments/266626d1283876393-lesertest-cougar-gx-g600-cm.jpg

beim 1050 watt sieht das dann so hier aus (unten sieht man die eps stecker)

http://www.au-ja.de/bilder/2010/cougar-gx-1050-tn11.jpg


----------



## Abductee (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Stimmt, die Spezifikation vom Hersteller ist da etwas verwirrend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alle Netzteile aus der Serie haben 1x P8 und 1x P4+4.


----------



## mihapiha (30. September 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wie gesagt: Ich wollte eine Markenfirma nutzen die ich bereits gut kannte. Ich hatte Corsair und Enermax bereits in ein paar Systemen verbaut. Cugar war noch nirgends verbaut. Es musste ein sehr sehr gutes Netzteil sein, auf das ich mich verlassen kann. Wenn der Server erst mal läuft, wird er wahrscheinlich nicht oft im Jahr ausgeschaltet werden...


----------



## Octopoth (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Kommt die Seasonic X-Serie für dich nicht in Betracht? Die sind zwar sehr teuer aber auch sehr gut meiner Meinung nach. Habe selber das X-860 und bin sehr zufrieden! Sehr hochwertig verarbeitet, exzellenter Wirkungsgrad und sehr geringer Ripple&Noise. Da konnte mein altes Enermax NT nicht mithalten.


----------



## Bumblebee (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich habe auch eine "warum-Frage"

Warum soll er nicht das Netzteil nehmen welches er nimmt
Ich finde seine Wahl durchaus stimmig


----------



## mihapiha (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Es ist natürlich jede Frage berechtigt, da ich (wahrscheinlich) das erste Teammitglied mit einem 4P Opteron System sein werde. Daher ist die Wahl der Komponenten durchaus fragwürdig und verlangt nach Antworten.

Ich konnte mir Enermax (das ich persönlich bevorzugt hätte) einfach nicht leisten. Ein Seasonic käme als einzige Markenfirma in betracht, obwohl ich es zuvor nie in einem System verwendet habe, da ich aus vielen Reviews weiß, dass ich mir keine Sorgen machen müsste. Um aber etwas Geld zu sparen, habe ich zu Corsair gegriffen. Die meisten nutzen ein 1200W Enermax (oder besser) für ähnliche Systeme auf [H] und haben mir daher auch zu etwas ähnlichem geraten. Mir ist durchaus klar, dass man bei einem Netzteil nicht sparen sollte, aber ich wollte nicht zu sehr über mein Budget hinausschießen. 

Das Corsair HX 1050W erschien als durchaus "billigere" Lösung, und Tear meinte, es würde auch ausreichen. Er riet mir aber von meiner Corsair AX 850W Lösung ab, da er meinte, dass das 850W zu sehr an seinen Grenzen laufen könnte, sobald ich übertakte. Normalerweise reichen 850W für 4P, es ist nur in meinem Fall anderes, da ich zu 4x Opteron 6180 SE CPUs gegriffen habe. 

Für 4P Systeme hat Tear nur ein BIOS mit OC funktionen für SuperMicro Mainboards in kombination mit AMD Opteron 61xx-CPUs erstellt. Daher kam eine 6200er Serie der CPUs auch nicht in Frage. Von der 6100ern verbraucht keine andere CPU mehr Strom als der 6180 SE. Daher ist auch eine stärkeres Netzteil von nöten.

Wolf_Team_Leader hat einen Verbrauch von rund 650W (ohne OC) auf seiner 4P Faltfarm, jedoch nutzt er "nur" 4x AMD Operon 6174 CPUs, die er um 300 MHz hat übertakten können. 

Meine CPUs werden also rund 25 - 30W pro CPU mehr aus dem Netzteil ziehen und das ohne OC! Irgendwo um die 750 - 800W ohne OC muss ich daher als "normal" einstufen. Wenn ich übertakte kann die 850W Marke fallen. Aber ich werde das noch ganz genau testen, und ganz genaue Zahlen hier nennen sobald mein System läuft. 

Ich muss mich auch noch überraschen lassen, was meine CPUs an Speicherfrequenzen zu lassen werden. Eigentlich ist bei 1333 MHz mit der 6100er Serie Schluss, aber die 1600 MHz CL7 Speicher von G.Skill werden auch hoffentlich zu ein paar mehr PPD beitragen können. Wenn ich übertakte, werde ich die Speicher hoffentlich nicht runtertakten müssen. 

Mein Wunsch wäre es ja, das ich den BaseClock von 200 auf 225 stabil bringen kann. Das wären dan 2,8 GHz pro Kern und rund 1500 MHz Speicherfrequenz. Das wäre wirklich ideal! Ob das überhaupt möglich ist, hängt aber von den CPUs ab. 

Wenn jemand ein ähnliches System bauen möchte, muss man beachten, dass die Speicher mit maximal 1,5V laufen dürfen. Mehr wird vom Mainboard nicht unterstützt!


----------



## Raspo (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

So viel ich weiß,  machen die Opteron nicht mehr als 1333 MHz mit. 
Und entscheidend sind die Jedec - Timings, mit welchem CL der Speicher angesprochen werden kann. 

Mir ist kein Speicher bekannt, der bei 1333 mit CL7 (Jedec-konform) arbeitet. 

Wenn Du einen weißt, wäre ich auch an Infos interessiert .


----------



## PAUI (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

was ist eigl. mit WOLF_TEAM_LEADER los? der macht garkeine Punkte mehr?
Jedec Timings mit cl7 und 1333 haben meine G Skills F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH. will die zufällig auch loswerden.


----------



## Abductee (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Was mich irrsinnig interessieren würde, wie der gesteigerte Takt mit der Stromaufnahme skaliert.
Ist vielleicht viel Arbeit, aber könntest du mit jeder 100MHz Steigerung eine Strommessung unter Last machen?


----------



## mihapiha (1. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Raspo schrieb:


> So viel ich weiß,  machen die Opteron nicht mehr als 1333 MHz mit.
> Und entscheidend sind die Jedec - Timings, mit welchem CL der Speicher angesprochen werden kann.
> 
> Mir ist kein Speicher bekannt, der bei 1333 mit CL7 (Jedec-konform) arbeitet.
> ...



Mir sagt die Jedec-Konformität im Moment nichts. Da werde ich noch nachlesen müssen. Aber was ist mit diesen: G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 8GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7Q-8GBXH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich weiß, dass die Opterons nur 1333 MHz unterstützen, aber ich hoffe, dass sich das aufgrund der Übertaktung vielleicht ändert... Mal sehen...



PAUI schrieb:


> was ist eigl. mit WOLF_TEAM_LEADER los? der macht garkeine Punkte mehr?
> Jedec Timings mit cl7 und 1333 haben meine G Skills F3-10666CL7D-4GBRH. will die zufällig auch loswerden.



WOLF_TEAM_LEADER - User Summary - EXTREME Overclocking Folding @ Home Stats

Ich nehme an es herrscht auch ein upload-Problem. Ich habe mit ihm aber über die letzten zwei Tage nicht mehr gesprochen, werde aber mit ihm baldmöglichst reden, um herauszufinden warum keine Punkte mehr von seiner Seite kommen...



Abductee schrieb:


> Was mich irrsinnig interessieren würde, wie der gesteigerte Takt mit der Stromaufnahme skaliert.
> Ist vielleicht viel Arbeit, aber könntest du mit jeder 100MHz Steigerung eine Strommessung unter Last machen?



Ich werde das höchstwahrscheinlich genau testen. Zwar vielleicht nicht in 100 MHz Steigerungen, aber dennoch!


----------



## mihapiha (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Toll! Das Netzteil passt ganz genau in das Gehäuse. Es ist genau lang bzw. kurz genug, damit noch ein 120 mm Lüfter angebracht werden kann, um zusätzlich zum Luftfluss beizutragen


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

*extrem *Platzsparend positioniert


----------



## mihapiha (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Leider habe ich erfahren, dass die von mir bestellten 1600 MHz Speicher noch einen weiteren Monat nicht lieferbar sein werden. Ich musste daher auf die 1333 MHz CL7 Speicher umsteigen...

Ich hoffe der Händler bestätigt die Änderung bald. Sehr ärgerlich. Habe nämlich bereits am 21. Sep. bestellt und nach zwei Wochen, sagt man mir, es soll noch einen Monat dauern...


----------



## PAUI (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

naja geht doch auch hauptsache die latenzen sind gering.
was haste für welche genommen?


----------



## mihapiha (3. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

G.Skill RipJaws-X DIMM Kit 4GB PC3-10667U CL7-7-7-21 (DDR3-1333) (F3-10666CL7D-4GBXH) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Ich weiß noch nichts hinsichtlich der Änderung. Vielleicht bekomme ich mein Geld zurück, dann bestelle ich mir die halt wo anders. Schließlich brauche ich 16 Module...


----------



## mihapiha (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Sieht gut aus. Die CPUs sind bereits auf dem Weg zu mir, und so ist auch das Mainboard. Außerdem sind heute noch die CPU Kühler angekommen. Fehlen also nur die Speicher, und da habe ich vom Händler noch keine Bestätigung auf meinen Wechsel hinsichtlich Speicher erhalten.

Da werde ich morgen mal anrufen müssen... Wäre doch blöd wenn die Faltfarm aufgrund des Arbeitsspeichers für einige Tage nur Staub sammelt!


----------



## picar81_4711 (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> ...................
> ... Wäre doch blöd wenn die Faltfarm aufgrund des Arbeitsspeichers für einige Tage nur Staub sammelt!


.....das möchte ich wohl auch meinen, das geht nicht.......
Derjenige, der das Bios für das Mainboard geschrieben hat, der muss ja einiges drauf haben......hat der auch noch andere Sachen gemacht? Ich meine Software oder so.....


----------



## mihapiha (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich bekomme ein Kit zugesannt, auf drei weitere muss ich warten. Das heißt meine Faltfarm dürfte für ein paar Tage (sollten die CPUs schnell genug bei mir ankommen) nur im Single-Chanel laufen. Das dürfte aber nicht allzu schlimm sein.

Was Tear alles programmiert hat weiß ich nicht. Ich habe mich mit ihm diesbezüglich auch noch nicht unterhalten.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Nur noch Speicher und CPUs   

Die CPU Kühler werden ohne Probleme in das Gehäuse passen!


----------



## PAUI (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

das sieht ja schonmal hammer aus


----------



## Schmidde (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Oha, sieht aus als ob das MB gleich Platzangst bekommt


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Also es passt wirklich nur ganz ganz knapp. Etwas vom MB hängt unter den 7 PCI-Slot bzw. hinter das Netzteil. Dann kann ich denke ich die 24 + 8 + 8 Pin Connector nicht mehr wirklich entfernen ohne den HDD-Käfig zu entfernen, und oben hat das MB nicht mal zwei Zentimeter Platz, bevor es an das Gehäuse kratzt.

Ich habe hinter das MB etwas Karton verlegt, sodass es etwas mehr Halt bekommt. Aber ich habe immer die CPU-Socket-Hinterseite frei gelassen, und mit Kabelbindern sowohl Karton als auch MB an oben befestigt. Trotzdem spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, das Gehäuse horizontal aufzustellen. Das würde mit Sicherheit in höhere Temperaturen resultieren, aber auch das MB etwas entlasten. Ich befürchte, dass das MB auf längere Zeit Schaden nehmen könnte, wenn die schweren CPU-Kühler erst mal alle drauf sind...


----------



## Octopoth (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Sehr sehr schön das Teil  Ist das ein H8QGi+-F?


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Octopoth schrieb:


> Sehr sehr schön das Teil  Ist das ein H8QGi+-F?


 
Jup. Die CPUs sind bereits eine Woche auf dem Weg zu mir. Mit etwas Glück kommen die noch in dieser Woche....


----------



## PAUI (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

ich würde auch sagen das durch die 4 CPU Kühler das MB sich durchbiegt besonders weil es ja nicht überall fest befestigt ist außer halt mit den Kabelbindern.
aber wo liegt das Problem das gehäuse hinzulegen also so hier? http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...838-tagebuch-phils-htpc-mod-acase_cs-gl-3.jpg

aber es gibt auch von Supermikro ein gehäuse, was auch stehend ist und wo auch 4 prozessoren drauf sind also sowas hier also denk ich dürfte es keine Probleme geben.
Supermicro | Products | SuperServer | Tower | 8046B-6RF


----------



## Bumblebee (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



PAUI schrieb:


> das sieht ja schonmal hammer aus



Dem kann ich nur beipflichten


----------



## PAUI (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

er könnte aber auch stützen für die cpu kühler nehmen oder bindet sie leicht straff an nem seil was er oben befestigt.


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Es gibt mehrere Gründe warum ich nicht zum Supermicro Gehäuse gegriffen habe. Einerseits ist das Gehäuse unverschämt teuer, zum anderen aber auch zu laut und schwer.

Das horizontale Gebrauchen des CoolerMaster HAF 932 Gehäuses ist durchaus eine solide Option. Ich habe aber jetzt noch einmal verstärkt befestigt, und denke es könnte jetzt reichen. Aber wenn ich dann die Kühler im Gehäuse verbaut habe, werde ich mich erst wirklich entscheiden  Jetzt habe ich noch kein Gefühl für das Gewicht, dass das MB tragen muss...


----------



## Abductee (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Haben mehr Mainboardverschraubungen nicht Platz?


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Platz schon. Ich müsste das Gehäuse nur modden und ein paar neue Löcher boren. Aber ich habe mich dagegen entschieden...


----------



## nfsgame (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wieso? Sind doch schnell gebohrt .


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

möchte mir wegen so etwas nicht den Bohrer kaufen ... ganz abgesehen davon das viele die Gehäuse - MB Kombination auf [H] nutzen und nicht bohren. Dürfte also nicht so wichtig sein


----------



## picar81_4711 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Also ich glaube auch, dass das Mainboard die Kühler aushält, die Platine ist ja auch dicker und das Gewicht verteilt sich über die Fläche.
Wenn Du an markanten Stellen etwas Karton unterlegst, müsste es sicherlich reichen.....


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich versteh ja den Sinn mit dem Unterlegen des Mainboard's, aber muss es ausgerechnet Karton sein? 

Mir persönlich wäre das Brandrisiko zu hoch, da Karton kein allzu schlechter Wärmeisolator ist staut sich die Wärme und schon reicht der kleinste Funke.

Mal abgesehn davon: Auf der einen Seite des Opteron kühlen und auf der Anderen isolieren?


----------



## mihapiha (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wie gesagt sind ist die CPU Rückseite immer frei. Das Karton habe ich unter die Speicherslots gelegt. Und ich bezweifle stark, dass das Karton zu brennen beginnt, da zum Einen zwischen MB und Gehäuse üblicherweise keine Funken fliegen, und zum Anderen Karton bei den 40 - 50°C die auf der MB Rückseite unter den Speicherslots maximal drin sein dürften, nicht brennt. Das Warme werden nur die CPUs sein. 

Selbst wenn es über 70°C auf der MB Rückseite wären, was sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, brennt noch nichts - zumindest nicht bis über 150°C. Und da würde mir vorher das MB eingehen. 

Vielleicht hast du dir das anders vorgestellt. Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass du dachtest die ganze MB Rückseite ist voll mit Karton. Es sind aber in Wahrheit vielleicht zwei Blöcke jeweils 10x8 cm, mehr nicht. Und die sind nur zwischen den beiden CPU reihen, unten konnte ich das MB ja mit Schrauben gut befestigen...


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (8. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

So geht es. 

Ich persönlich würde zwar nach wie vor was anderes nehmen > dann ist man im Ernstfall auf sicheren Seite (nicht das ich es dir wünschen würde). 

Ich hatte das Ganze so verstanden das du den Karton direkt unter die CPU-Sockel gelegt hast, da dort die Belastungen durch das Gewicht der CPU-Kühler am Grössten sind.


----------



## mihapiha (9. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Die Belastung der CPU Kühler macht mir nicht im CPU Socket sorgen. Was mir Sorgen macht ist, dass sich das MB mit der Zeit etwas biegt, wenn ich es nicht gut genug befestige. Was ich ehrlich gesagt nur will, ist, dass das MB auch unter dem Gewicht der CPU Kühler nicht gebogen wird, weil ein Teil vom MB nicht gut genug befestigt wurde. Es sollte unter allen Umständen immer noch gerade bleiben. Das MB haltet die Last der CPU Kühler im CPU Socket locker aus, aber die zwei oberen CPU Kühler könnten das MB mit der Zeit um ein oder zwei Grad biegen, wenn nicht alles befestigt ist. Durch die Kabel-Binder kann ich alles gut befestigen, aber ohne Karton könnte ich das MB in die andere Richtung um ein oder zwei Grad biegen. So sollte aber alles gerade bleiben...

Edit:

Es wird kein Problem sein herauszufinden ob alles passt. Wenn nämlich alles OK ist, dann vibrieren die CPU Kühler nicht


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Solange Dein Aufbau nicht so aussieht: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Darunter befindet sich eigentlich das ASUS Z9PE-D8 WS
Aber dieser Aufbau ist bestimmt nicht ideal von der Wärmeabfuhr.....und wo sich die RAMs versteckt haben, möchte ich gar nicht wissen....und das Gewicht-Verhältniss zwischen Mainboardgröße und Kühler......


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Solange Dein Aufbau nicht so aussieht....



 Also dieser Aufbau ist sehr "optimistisch" ausgeführt


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (10. Oktober 2012)

RAMs sind montiert > wenn mich nicht allles täuscht sind alle Steckplätze bestückt.


----------



## wolf7 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> und wo sich die RAMs versteckt haben, möchte ich gar nicht wissen....und das Gewicht-Verhältniss zwischen Mainboardgröße und Kühler......[/SIZE][/SIZE][/SIZE]
> [/SIZE]


 
die rams sieht man doch. unter dem Lüfter vom vordersten cpu kühler sind welche mit schwarzem Kühler. Genau so dazwischen liegen auch welche (an den weißen Klemmen zu erkennen)


----------



## picar81_4711 (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das mit den RAMs war eigentlich ironisch gemeint.......da die zwei Kühler das komplette Mainboard überragen.....gesehen hab ich sie auch natürlich.......


----------



## mihapiha (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Aber es sieht überaus genial aus. Ich würde so ein System aufgrund der Optik machen - nicht aufgrund der Kühlung.

Mein System ist mehr auf Kühlung und weniger auf Optik ausgelegt...


----------



## Bumblebee (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Aber es sieht überaus genial aus. Ich würde so ein System aufgrund der Optik machen - nicht aufgrund der Kühlung.
> 
> Mein System ist mehr auf Kühlung und weniger auf Optik ausgelegt...



... was durchaus zu empfehlen ist - wegen dem Einsatzzweck


----------



## Raspo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ein Kasten Bier darauf,  dass die Rams bei 1333 nicht mit CL7 laufen,  wie gewollt...


----------



## PAUI (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

also meine laufen ohne probleme bei 1333 auf cl7. sogar command rate 1


----------



## Raspo (10. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ja,  aber nicht aufm KGPE D16. 
Bei Opteron allgemein bin ich nicht sicher,  aber eher auch nicht.


----------



## PAUI (11. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

aber bei ecc müssen doch die cl7 im jedec abgespeichert sein also kann man die dann auch auswählen.
http://geizhals.de/795627


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Bei meinem neuen Server auf dem Asus Z9PE-D8 WS habe ich jetzt die Einstellung gefunden im Bios, wo ich die Timings einstellen kann. Die wären eigentlich in JEDEC abgespeichert, aber das Board wählte CL11 aus statt CL9.
Und ich habe RAMs, die in der Liste von Asus aufgeführt werden für diese Board. Komisch......
Diese Umstellung bewirkte einen Geschwindigkeitsschub von ca. 20-25 Sek. TPF.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (12. Oktober 2012)

@picar81_4711: Bei mir wurde nicht nur die falschen Timings eingestellt (9-9-9-24 statt 8-8-8-24) sondern sie wurden mit 1333MHz betrieben anstatt mit 1600MHz.


----------



## picar81_4711 (12. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



A.Meier-PS3 schrieb:


> @picar81_4711: Bei mir wurde nicht nur die falschen Timings eingestellt (9-9-9-24 statt 8-8-8-24) sondern sie wurden mit 1333MHz betrieben anstatt mit 1600MHz.


Na toll, dann brauchen die gleich keine Profile speichern......


----------



## mihapiha (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

So, das sind die letzten Bilder ohne CPUs - hoffe ich zumindest...

Man sieht auch wie knapp es ist, aber dass es dennoch passt...


----------



## robbi1204 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das wird aber ganz schön eng mit dem Cpu-Kühler oben rechts.


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Da hätte sich ein 1,35V oder 1,2V Ram richtig bemerkbar gemacht.
Da hättest du sicher 3/4 der Watt den der Ram braucht sparen können.

Die seitliche Belüftung sieht sehr gut aus 
Hast du die von den CPU-Kühlern geklaut?


----------



## mihapiha (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Jup. Ich dachte mir, dass ein push-Lüfter auf dem Kühler eh genug ist, und dann habe ich halt die anderen 4 Noctua Lüfter für das Sidepanel benutzt.


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Jup. Ich dachte mir, dass ein push-Lüfter auf dem Kühler eh genug ist, und dann habe ich halt die anderen 4 Noctua Lüfter für das Sidepanel benutzt.


Genau, das müsste wirklich reichen.....
Und im Seitenteil sorgen die für mehr Effizienz!


----------



## mihapiha (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Mal sehen. Ich hoffe mal dass die CPUs die wirklich die nächste Woche kommen und ich zumindest mal testen kann, was die CPUs so Stock erreichen...


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Verwendest du die Spannungsadapter für die Seitenlüfter? Die Lautstärke bei voller Drehzahl ist ja auch nicht ohne.
Da kann ich dir sonst was mit einem Kühlkörper zusammenbasteln, die Widerstände werden richtig heiß.


----------



## mihapiha (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich dachte nicht wirklich darüber nach den PC großartig leise zu machen. Noctua Lüfter sind von Haus aus sowieso recht leise, und ich hatte ja alle Lüfter bei 12V schon laufen, um zu testen ob es mir zu laut erscheint. Ich muss gestehen, dass ich es auch bei 12V ok finde. Der Rechner wird auch in meinem Wohnzimmer seinen Platz finden, und nicht im Schlafzimmer. Demnach kann er auch etwas lauter sein. So oder so ist der aber nicht all zu laut. Ich werde aber vielleicht auf 9V drosseln, wenn ich denke, dass es zu laut sein sollte. Aber zuerst möchte ich Windows am Laufen haben, und ein paar Benchmarks testen, sodass ich die Temperaturen mal zu sehen bekomme...


----------



## picar81_4711 (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> ............... Aber zuerst möchte ich Windows am Laufen haben, und ein paar Benchmarks testen, sodass ich die Temperaturen mal zu sehen bekomme...


Aber da nimmst dann das Windows für Serversysteme, wie in einem früheren Beitrag schon mal angedeutet wurde, oder? Oder testest Du nur 2 CPUs.....?


----------



## Abductee (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

30 Tage Testlizenz vom Windows Server?


----------



## mihapiha (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Bei Win Server 2008 sinds es 160 oder 180 Tage Testphase. Also reichlich Zeit um zu Testen. Wichtig ist aber eigentlich nur Stabilität und Temperaturen. Ich denke ich kann letzteres besser mit Windows testen...


----------



## Timsu (21. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Naja Temperaturen auslesen kann man mit lm_sensors, die Stabilität kann man auch unter Linux mit Prime95 testen.


----------



## mihapiha (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ist ein guter Tipp. ich werd sehen ob lm_sensors richtig in Linux funktioniert. Schließlich sollten 48 temperaturen erscheinen...........


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (22. Oktober 2012)

xsenors und i7z lesen bei meinem Server alle 18 CPU-Temps aus > pro E5 alle 8 Kerne einzeln plus einmal gesamte CPU.
Leider geben beide Programme bei den Mainboards-Temps nichts an.


----------



## picar81_4711 (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich würde es mit Windows testen
Da hat man dann auch noch andere Möglichkeiten z.B. zum Auslesen der Speichertimings, z.B. CPU-Z......


----------



## Abductee (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich hab gerade bei meinem Mint/Debian die Updates gemacht, jetzt hab ich in der Taskleiste statt vorher nur einer Temperaturanzeige jetzt sieben.
Mint ist klasse


----------



## PAUI (22. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

also ich kann auch nur lm-sensors unter Linux empfehlen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Mein Freund war sehr krank die letzen zwei  Wochen und hat mir erst heute die Tracking-ID zu kommen lassen. Laut  Tracking-ID hat das Paket 4.10. Miami, FL in Richtung Europa verlassen.  Mehr sehe ich auch auf der Tracking Homepage nicht...


Das ist immer schade, dass die Trackingnummer nicht ins andere Land übernommen wird, nur in der EU klappt das manchmal aber auch nicht immer......wenn ich ein DHL-Päckchen aufgebe, dann eher nicht.....bei einem DHL-Paket klappt es häufiger....
Dann hoffen wir alle, das Deine CPUs bald kommen werden....


----------



## mihapiha (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Es läuft. Die CPUs sind angekommen, und sie laufen wunderbar. Leider habe ich noch mit den Speichern Probleme. Es werden mir "nur" 30 der 32 GB angezeigt. Ein Modul oder noch schlimmer ein Slot könnte defekt sein. Muss ich aber noch viel ausführlicher testen. Außerdem laufen die Speicher zur Zeit nur im Dual-Chanel und mit mageren CL9 9-9-24... 

Die erste P6901 WU wird aber dennoch mit rund 6:15 TPF erfaltet. Ich muss noch das richtige Bios einstellen, und die Speicher so zum Laufen bringen wie es laut Hersteller gedacht war. Außerdem sollten noch 10 - 15% OC drin sein. 

Mal sehen. Es wird sich alles nun langsam weiter entwickeln, aber zumindest bin ich mit etwas über 350k PPD schon mal mit dabei. Zur Zeit habe ich bei Vollast eine Verbrauch von 630W


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Freut mich, dass alles läuft und die Speicher bekommst auch noch hin.....
6:15TPF ist eine super Zeit für eine P6901 und das im Dualchannel! Ich würde mit meinem besten Server auf so knappe 8min kommen!
Ich drück Dir die Daumen, dass das mit den Speichern auch noch klappt.....


----------



## bingo88 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

@mihapiha: Sieht gut aus! Könntest du mir vielleicht verraten, welches Case du benutzt?


----------



## mihapiha (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

CooolerMaster HAF 932 Advanced


----------



## bingo88 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Danke!


----------



## Uwe64LE (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Für mein Empfinden etwas zu viel WLP 

Happy folding.


----------



## mihapiha (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

WLP passt schon.  Sonst wären die Temperaturen nicht so gut...

CPU-Z Validator 3.1



Uwe64LE schrieb:


> Happy folding.


 
Folding kommt erst. Ich muss noch OS und OC optimieren. ein Speicher-Slot war defekt, aber ich konnte in mit der zweiten Serie an slots umgehen. Jetzt sollte alles quad-Chanel laufen. Leider noch mit CL9 solange ich nicht das richtige Bios drauf habe...

Und mit 10 - 15%iger Übertaktung hoffe ich mal, dass ich über die 400k PPD Grenze klettern kann...


----------



## PAUI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

was hast du für temps?


----------



## mihapiha (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Um 40°C bei Vollast...


----------



## PAUI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

die sind ja gering.


----------



## mihapiha (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

TjMax ist 70°C... Ich bin also etwas über 25°C drunter. So gesehen ist es eh ganz ok...

So gedacht. Es kann durch aus sein dass die TjMax angaben in CoreTemp falsch sind. Da müsste ich mal recherchieren. Aber 20°C unter Tjmax passt ja auch...


----------



## Abductee (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wie hoch ist die CPU Temperatur im BIOS wenn du einen (echten) Kaltstart machst und sofort nachschaust?
Die meisten Opterons lügen über 7 Grad.


----------



## Bumblebee (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

*HAAAAAMMER* das Teil  - weiterhin gutes Gelingen


----------



## mihapiha (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Abductee schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die CPU Temperatur im BIOS wenn du einen (echten) Kaltstart machst und sofort nachschaust?
> Die meisten Opterons lügen über 7 Grad.


 
Kann darüber leider nichts aussagen, da im BIOS nur "low" angegeben wird, keine Ziffern


----------



## PAUI (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

also im internet steht Maximum operating temperature http://www.cpu-world.com/Glossary/M/Minimum_Maximum_operating_temperatures.html55°C - 64°C


----------



## mihapiha (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Endlich. Nach ewig langen Problemen faltet mein Computer seine erste WU - natürlich eine P8101 WU. Stolze 650W nimmt der sich aus dem Stecker.

Sobald ich Wolf erwische, werde ich das Bios flashen und übertakten. Schon allein die CL9 Speicher auf CL7 zu beschleunigen sollte einen Unterschied machen...


----------



## picar81_4711 (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Endlich. Nach ewig langen Problemen faltet mein Computer seine erste WU - natürlich eine P8101 WU. Stolze 650W nimmt der sich aus dem Stecker.
> 
> Sobald ich Wolf erwische, werde ich das Bios flashen und übertakten. Schon allein die CL9 Speicher auf CL7 zu beschleunigen sollte einen Unterschied machen...


Aso, laufen die Speicher erst mit dem neuen Bios auf CL7?


----------



## mihapiha (23. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ja leider....

laut des ersten TPF Werts: rund 340k PPD ... 13:35 auf einer P8101 WU. Ich habe nochmal thekraken installiert um sicher zu gehen, dass alles gut läuft. Vielleicht werden die TPF Werte noch etwas fallen...

Aber immerhin um die 350k PPD mit einem Stock-System...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Da wirst schon über 400K kommen dann.....


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Darf schon jetzt meine TPF auf 12:50 korrigieren. 370k PPD stock 

Siehe Anhang.

Mein System ist Stock jetzt im Moment schneller als Wolf mit seinen übertakteten CPUs


----------



## Octopoth (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Sehr geil, bin mal gespannt wieviel PPD dein Sys mit OC macht


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Octopoth schrieb:


> Sehr geil, bin mal gespannt wieviel PPD dein Sys mit OC macht


 
Da zitier ich doch mal picar81; siehe oben  "*Da wirst schon über 400K kommen dann.....* "


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Naja die 400k PPD habe ich ehrlich gesagt schon erwartet. Aber ehrlich gesagt sind 450 PPD mein Ziel und Wunsch. Ich würde ja nicht mal übertakten müssen, wenn mehr P8102 WUs in meine Richtung kommen würden, um die 450 PPD zu erreichen


----------



## Timsu (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Warum nehmt ihr alle ein OS mit GUI?
Das kostet doch auch Leistung, oder ist das vernachlässigbar?


----------



## Bumblebee (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Timsu schrieb:


> Warum nehmt ihr alle ein OS mit GUI?
> Das kostet doch auch Leistung, oder ist das vernachlässigbar?



Ist (auf dem Niveau) vernachlässigbar gering - sofern man(n) es wirklich nur zum einrichten / kontrollieren benutzt und ansonsten in Ruhe lässt


----------



## Muschkote (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



			
				Timsu schrieb:
			
		

> Warum nehmt ihr *alle* ein OS mit GUI?



Nicht *alle*. 

edit: @mihapiha, ich denke mit dem System und 8102er Projekten kommst du bestimmt über 500k ppd!


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Muschkote schrieb:


> @mihapiha, ich denke mit dem System und 8102er Projekten kommst du bestimmt über 500k ppd!


 
Eigentlich verdoppeln sich die PPD. Hätte ich also nur P8102 WUs, müssten um die 700k PPD drin sein... Zumindest jetzt ohne OC.
Die sind aber so selten, dass man nicht wirklich von den Werten ausgehen kann bzw. soll...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Eigentlich verdoppeln sich die PPD. Hätte ich also nur P8102 WUs, müssten um die 700k PPD drin sein... Zumindest jetzt ohne OC.
> Die sind aber so selten, dass man nicht wirklich von den Werten ausgehen kann bzw. soll...


Nöö, da kann ich nicht zustimmen. Verdoppeln tun sie sich nicht. Aber *ca. ein drittel mehr*.....


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Als zusätzliche Info mein heutiger Dialog mit Wolf_Team_Leader über seine 4P Opteron faltfarm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Sind 630k PPD bei Wolf. Ich nehme an, dass ich auch in die Nähe komme... Wobei mit OC sollte es ja noch um 10% schneller gehen...
Den Vorteil den Wolf jetzt hat beizieht sich hauptsächlich auf den Speicher. CL7 vs. CL9 ist doch etwas. Außerdem 50Mhz mehr takt. Ich hoffe ich komme über 2.8 GHz dann sind die 700k PPD nicht mal so weit hergeholt...


----------



## picar81_4711 (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das Bios bekommst Du nur persönlich von ihm oder gibt es auch eine Version im Internet?


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Supermicro H8QGi/6 and H8QGL Next Generation OC BIOS - [H]ard|Forum

Traue mich aber nicht den nächsten Schritt ohne die Unterstützung meines Freundes zu machen...


----------



## mihapiha (24. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich bin am testen, und voller Hoffnung das dieser Takt stabil ist:

Die erste 8101 WU war glaube ich ein Reinfall. Die WU wurde nicht hochgeladen. Ich hatte das Problem schon mal, und werde jetzt versuchen es zu beheben..


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> ....................Außerdem ist der Verbrauch  mit der Übertaktung etwas gestiegen, obwohl die Spannung nicht verändert  werden kann. Aber es ist möglich, dass das WU bezogen ist, und dass die  P8101 WU "nur" 650W braucht. .......................
> 
> Siehe Bild unten


Nein, die WUs verbrauchen eigentlich alle die gleiche Leistung. Und der Verbrauch ändert sich mit Sicherheit bei einem höheren Takt, auch wenn die Spannung nicht verändert wird. Dies kann ich bei meinen übertakteten Servern/PCs auch deutlich beobachten. Dies ist wahrscheinlich auch auf eine deutliche Mehrbelastung der anderen Komponenten zurückzuführen oder/und die CPU *zieht selber mehr Strom*.....


----------



## mihapiha (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich habe das deshalb gesagt, weil die kleine SMP WU zuvor nur 650W verbraucht hat... Ich lasse mich von der ersten 8101 WU überraschen und hoffe, dass zumindest 2.75 GHz stabil ist


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Aber Dein PPD/Watt Verhältnis ist sehr gut, kommt fast an meinen 2687W ran, bzw. ist gleich.


----------



## mihapiha (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ok. Verbrauch hat sich bei 675W eingependelt. Außerdem habe eine kurze Faltpause eingelegt um etwas zu Benchen mit CL7...
Cinebench 11.5 Ergebnis fällt komischerweise. Dafür ist wPrime jetzt schneller... 

hwbot bestätigt das gute Ergebnis: mihapiha`s wPrime 32m score: 3sec 697ms with a Opteron 6176


Zur Zeit falte ich meine zweite P6901 WU, die mit 5:09 TPF fertig gestellt wird. Aber es dauert stolze 35 Minuten bevor das Ding komprimiert wurde; der upload mit 5 Minuten ging vergleichsweise schnell. Vielleicht brauche ich eine SSD. Wenn das überhaupt der Grund dafür ist, dass es so lange dauert...


----------



## Muschkote (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



			
				mihapiha schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht brauche ich eine SSD. Wenn das überhaupt der Grund dafür ist, dass es so lange dauert...



Genau das ist der Grund, wir hatten das im "Serverwahn" schon mal ausgiebig diskutiert.
Ich hatte damals eine recht betagte HDD verbaut und brauchte etwa 1 Stunde. Mit SSD bewegt sich das Prozedere nun unter 1 Minute.

Das sollte sich bei Dir erst recht lohnen, da du ja in 35min schon wieder 7% einer neuen 6901 berechnen könntest.


----------



## picar81_4711 (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Muschkote schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Grund, wir hatten das im "Serverwahn" schon mal ausgiebig diskutiert.
> Ich hatte damals eine recht betagte HDD verbaut und brauchte etwa 1 Stunde. Mit SSD bewegt sich das Prozedere nun unter 1 Minute.
> 
> Das sollte sich bei Dir erst recht lohnen, da du ja in 35min schon wieder 7% einer neuen 6901 berechnen könntest.


Genau, eine SSD ist ein Muss!


----------



## mihapiha (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Vielleicht auch mit RAMdive... weiß aber nicht wie das in Ubuntu funktioniert


----------



## Octopoth (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Da muss bei dir irgendwas nicht stimmen  Hier mal ein Auszug aus dem Log von einer P6901: 

```
[17:59:58] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[18:00:08] 
[18:00:08] Finished Work Unit:
[18:00:08] - Reading up to 52713120 from "work/wudata_07.trr": Read 52713120
[18:00:09] trr file hash check passed.
[18:00:09] - Reading up to 47141660 from "work/wudata_07.xtc": Read 47141660
[18:00:09] xtc file hash check passed.
[18:00:09] edr file hash check passed.
[18:00:09] logfile size: 224061
[18:00:09] Leaving Run
[18:00:12] - Writing 100248789 bytes of core data to disk...
[18:00:13]   ... Done.
[18:00:49] - Shutting down core
[18:00:49] 
[18:00:49] Folding@home Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[18:00:53] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[18:00:53] Sending work to server
[18:00:53] Project: 6901 (Run 9, Clone 19, Gen 269)
```

Also bei mir dauert das nur ein paar Sek. und das ganze Linux ist auf einer ext. USB2.0 Festplatte! 
Beim P6901 wird zwar die WU nicht komprimiert, aber auch bei P8101/8102 dauert es auch nur ein paar Sek.


----------



## Timsu (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch mit RAMdive... weiß aber nicht wie das in Ubuntu funktioniert


Ist eigentlich recht gut hier beschrieben:
RAM-Disk erstellen
Methode 1 und besonders 3 könnten für dich interessant sein


----------



## mihapiha (25. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Danke. Mal schauen wie und ob es so läuft. 

Übrigens habe ich jetzt meine aller erste 8101 WU bekommen seid ich übertaktet habe. Wie's aussieht könnte sich das Ganze sich um die 430k PPD (11:30 TPF) einpendeln. Es wird aber ein Screenshot folgen, sobald ein paar Prozent mehr gefaltet wurden...


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ein Bild sagt bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte...

Leider ist die TPF etwas gestiegen. Ich hoffe dass sich das noch bessert, sonst sind meine PPD Werte nicht so gut wie ich zunächst angenommen habe ...


----------



## Octopoth (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Was mich nur wundert bei dir ist, das du 20% load imbalance hast  Bei mir ist das immer im 0,x% Bereich. Hast du thekraken installiert?


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

habe ich. Aber kann durchaus sein, dass der nicht gut lief weil es die erste Big-WU war... Ich hoffe auf ein besseres Ergebnis mit der nächsten


----------



## Octopoth (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Kann möglich sein, das es mit der 2. WU besser läuft. Bei mir steht außerdem noch " Steps where the load balancing was limited by -rdd, -rcon and/or -dds: X 0 % Y 0 %" immer dabei. Ist thekraken auch richtig installiert, bzw. welche Version benutzt du?


----------



## mihapiha (26. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Habe mich 100% an diesen Guide gehalten: Ubuntu Desktop Installation Guide for F@H - [H]ard|Forum


----------



## mihapiha (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ok TheKraken läuft jetzt richtig. Es war nur die erste WU, die noch nicht ganz perfekt lief.

Siehe Bilder unten. Die sagen ja bekanntlich mehr als 1000 Worte. 

Mit P6901 WUs käme ich im Idealfall so auf 490k PPD und mit P8101 WUs immerhin auf 430k PPD. Ich bin mit meiner Faltfarm voll zufrieden. Jetzt hoffen wir mal dass das andere Team bald aufgibt und ich wieder ein paar Plätze in diesem Team gutmachen kann


----------



## Bumblebee (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Jetzt hoffen wir mal dass das andere Team bald aufgibt und ich wieder ein paar Plätze in diesem Team gutmachen kann



... so say we all


----------



## mihapiha (27. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich denke ich werde immer für eine oder zwei Wochen pro Monat hier und drüben falten, bis drüben nichts mehr geht. So kann ich meinen Beitrag auch hier leisten der mir im Moment viel wichtiger ist  und gleichzeitig einen guten Eindruck im anderen Team hinterlassen... 

Außerdem werden (siehe Bild unten) weitere WUs (hoffentlich P8102 und wenn ich viel Glück habe auch eine P6903) folgen sobald ich welche bekomme. Eventuell opfere ich auch einen Tag und trage ein paar SMP Werte in die Liste ein... 

Folding@Home Stats und PPD vergleich

Meiner Meinung nach ist die PPD/Watt ausbeute gar nicht mal so schlecht, bzw. viel besser als man annehmen würde.


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ok, jetzt kann ich nach circa einem Monat die erste Bilanz ziehen. 

Mit den P8101 WUs, die in meinem Fall am schlechtesten sind, würde meine Faltfarm um die 2,7M Punkte in der Woche Falten. 
In dieser Woche gab es sehr viele P8102 WUs und nur 3 P8101 WUs, daher darf ich mich freuen über eine 4M Punkte Woche.

Es werden keine großen Änderungen an dem Rechner mehr passieren. Einzig die Samsung 830 SSD will ich durch eine WesternDigital VelociRaptor ersetzten.
Dann geht halt der Server für einen oder zwei Tage offline. 

Ich hatte auch sehr sehr viel Glück in letzter Zeit mit P8102 und P6901 WUs. Ich hoffe mal der Trend setzt sich fort. 
Bilanz nach drei Wochen sind nämlich ganze 520.000 PPD durchschnittlich!  

Auch habe ich erfahren, dass man das Mainboard auch in ein Corsair 700D/800D packen kann. Aber, dann ist Wakü Pflicht! Außerdem ist es nicht ideal für die Spannungswandler.

Edit:

Hier der Link: http://www.trubritarforums.com/index.php/topic/9146-ocn-deal-on-4s-g34-folding-rig-liquid-cooled/ 
Der Quad-Socket Server im 800D wird nämlich verkauft. Aber man sieht, das MB passt ins Gehäuse...


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Warum tauscht du die SSD gegen eine HDD?


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2012)

Die SSD ist zwar sehr schnell, aber aufgrund der hohen Belastung fehleranfälliger; das hat sich leider schon ein paar mal bestätigt. Ich musste in den letzten drei Wochen meinen Server ganze 4 mal neu aufsetzten...

Die VelociRaptor ist eigentlich das ideale für derartige Belastungen. Man muss bedenken, dass mein Server ein oder zwei Big-WUs pro Tag schafft, daher wird die SSD oft neu beschrieben. Man hat mir gesagt, dass ich mich nicht wundern muss, wenn mir die SSD zwischen 6 Monaten und 1 Jahr eingeht, was ich auch ok finde, schließlich sind die kleinen SSDs nicht so teuer. Aber es ärgert mich das jeder neu start des Servers mit Problemen verbunden ist...


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich hab seit Anfang an bei meinem Opteron Server eine gebrauchte SSD drinnen und hatte nie Probleme damit.
Dann muss die SSD aber an sich einen Defekt haben.

Welche Belastung? die paar hundert MB alle paar Stunden?
Ich würd der SSD eine längere Lebenserwartung als der Velociraptor zutrauen.


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Komisch, in meinem Server ist auch ne Samsung 830 128GB verbaut und die läuft ohne knurren und murren.

Du köntest ja so wie ich zur Entlastung der SSD die temporären Dateien (swap) auf ne normale HHD legen, ich hab dafür die 2,5"-160GB-HDD meiner neuen PS3 genommen > ich weiss, viel zu gross aber die lag eh nur rum.


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2012)

Die VelociRaptor ist eine Server-Festplatte gedacht für sehr sehr hohe Belastungen. Deswgen ist die VelociRaptor ideal. Die Samsung ist sehr gut, keine Frage, aber mit Quad-Socket Servern für F@H wird die SSD das nicht lange mit machen. Die Bestätigung habe ich oft von Leuten auf [H] gehört. Man sagte mir, dass ich lieber eine Festplatte mit 7200 UPM kaufen soll; als ich die VelociRaptor nannte, meinte man, die sei ideal, besonders wenn die Faltfarm 5 Jahre laufen soll. 

Es besteht also in dem Zusammenhang außer Frage für mich, dass die VelociRaptor kommen muss. Die SSD wird aber noch für einige Zeit drin bleiben ... Wie lange, weiß ich jedoch nicht. Vielleicht nur noch einen Monat, vielleicht aber auch ein Jahr...


----------



## Abductee (24. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ganz ehrlich, das ist Blödsinn, besonders auf 5 Jahre gerechnet kommt die SSD dich zudem billiger weil sie weniger Strom braucht.
Die Belastung ist lächerlich, da belastet Filesharing die SSD weit mehr.


----------



## Timsu (24. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Daten genau anfallen, aber es stimmt schon, dass bei mittlerer-hoher (Dauer)Last SSDs schneller sterben als Festplatten.
Falls dein Board ein SAS-Controller hat würde ich eher diese Festplatte nutzen:
Seagate Cheetah 15K.7 450GB, SAS 6Gb/s (ST3450857SS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sie ist nochmal deutlich schneller als die Veloci, und ist eine echte Enterpriseplatte und damit nochmals besser für hohe Lasten geeignet.


----------



## mihapiha (24. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Mein MB ist leider ohne SAS; sonst würde ich definitiv in diese Richtung auch Tendieren...


----------



## wolf7 (24. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Nur mal so, ich weiß ja nicht wie groß die BIG WUs sind aber zb. die Intel SSDs (nur dort kenne ich den Wert) sind auf 20GB Host writes pro tag ausgelegt das über die gesamte Garantiezeit von 3-5 Jahren und es ist nicht gesagt, dass die danach kaputt gehen. Bei Samsung werden es ähnliche Größenordnungen sein. Meine Intel SSD ist mittlerweile >3 Jahre alt hat >10tb host writes und die voraussichtliche Restlebensdauer liegt bei 97. Die wird also vermutlich noch paar Jährchen mehr mitmachen können. 
Eine SSD echt tot zu schreiben ist also normalerweise gar net so einfach.  dort hat sich mal einer die Mühe gemacht, zu testen, was ssds so aushalten. Da gibts sehr viele, die mehr als 300tb hostwrites mit machen.


----------



## mihapiha (25. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wann ich wechseln werde, weiß ich wie gesagt noch nicht. Könnte sich aber auch ein Jahr hinziehen... Mal sehen. Wenn die Probleme mit meiner SSD aufhören, dann wechsle ich wahrscheinlich eh gar nicht


----------



## Bumblebee (25. November 2012)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Wenn die Probleme mit meiner SSD aufhören...



Das wünsch ich dir


----------



## mihapiha (16. Januar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Die SSD scheint jetzt gut zu funktionieren. Es scheint aber immer noch zu Problemen zu führen, wenn ich den PC neu starte. Jetzt habe ich ihn einfach laufen lassen. 

Mittlerweile hat die Faltfarm etwas über 35 Millionen Punkte erfaltet und mich in die Top-10 des Teams katapultiert 

Es ist wirklich bemerkenswert. In zwei Monaten habe ich mit diesem Biest die Faltleistung der letzten zwei oder drei Jahre egalisiert.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich wusste nicht ob ich ein neues Thema erstellen sollte oder nicht. 

Folgender Gedanke:

Anstatt den Falt-Server zu verkaufen, dachte ich darüber nach, vielleicht nur eine Grafikkarte einzubauen, um aus dem Folding-Rechner ab und zu einen Spiele PC machen, und wenn ich nicht spiele, faltet der halt weiter... M-ware® PA309 PCIe Raiser Riser 16x PCIe Flex-Kabel: Amazon.de: Elektronik + GTX 660 (o. Ä.) Damit denke ich könnte ich trotzdem noch ein paar Spiele besser spielen als auf meinem MacBook Pro. Die Frage ist jedoch: Kann ich mit Windows Server 2008 oder 2012 überhaupt Spiele spielen? Und ist das eine völlig verblödete Idee?

Was meint ihr?


----------



## wolf7 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



> 3. speed:66MB/s



ist das den ihr ernst diese Angabe? ich glaub damit kannst du kein einziges Spiel spielen bei der gigantischen Bandbreite xD. Oder versteh ich hier was falsch? 
zum Thema Spielen: ich glaub da gibts Probleme zwecks der Grafiktreiber und DirectX aber sicher bin ich mir net.


----------



## bingo88 (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Die Frage ist jedoch: Kann ich mit Windows Server 2008 oder 2012 überhaupt Spiele spielen? Und ist das eine völlig verblödete Idee?


 Bei Windows 2003 ging das jedenfalls noch. Es gab ja durchaus Leute, die sich die Serverversion (angepasst) als Desktopversion installiert haben. Ich habe das allerdings noch nicht ausprobiert (unter anderem da Antivirus Software für Windows Server als Privatperson quasi unbezahlbar ist und Windows ohne Antivirus ist ) ^^


----------



## A.Meier-PS3 (5. Februar 2013)

Ein zweites OS in Form eines Desktop-Windows wäre wohl das Beste, kannst zwar nicht alle Kerne nutzen, aber auch wen es möglich wäre würden sie dir eh nichts nutzen.


----------



## Abductee (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich werf mal Steam für Linux in den Raum.
Wird zwar noch etwas dauern, Half Life und CS können in einer Beta aber schon gespielt werden


----------



## Bumblebee (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

.. ich tendiere auch zum zweiten Betriebssystem... dann wäre das eine echt gute Lösung


----------



## mihapiha (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Aber was meint ihr: Windows Server? Läuft da überhaupt was in Richtung Spiele? Oder sollte es Win 7/8 mit zwei deaktivierten CPUs sein?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich hab auch schon unter Windows Server 2008 gespielt. War nach nen paar Anpassungen nicht langsamer als ein "normales" Windows. Nur Radeons waren "damals" noch etwas zickig, musste man aber nur einstellen können .


----------



## Timsu (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wenn dann schon mit 3 deaktivierten CPUs, da ein Opteron zwei Dies pro Package hat, also als 2 CPUs erkannt werden.
Das wird für Spiele sehr langsam.


----------



## mihapiha (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



nfsgame schrieb:


> Ich hab auch schon unter Windows Server 2008 gespielt. War nach nen paar Anpassungen nicht langsamer als ein "normales" Windows. Nur Radeons waren "damals" noch etwas zickig, musste man aber nur einstellen können .



Es wäre also nVidia vielleicht vorteilhafter? Und was für Anpassungen waren denn nötig? Ich kenne mich mit so etwas eigentlich nicht wirklich aus...



Timsu schrieb:


> Wenn dann schon mit 3 deaktivierten CPUs, da ein Opteron zwei Dies pro Package hat, also als 2 CPUs erkannt werden.
> Das wird für Spiele sehr langsam.


 
Meinst du dass die Opterons zu langsam für Spiele sind? Die sind nur auf 2.5 GHz getaktet. Ist also nicht sonderlich viel. Wäre es deiner Meinung nach besser, eine alternativen Ersatz-PC zusammen zu bauen?


----------



## nfsgame (5. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Im Grunde waren das nur nen paar Kniffe an der Hardwarebeschleunigung, die nicht vollständig aktiviert war. Bei der HD3870 damals musste außerdem ein "normaler" Treiber mit ein bisschen Nachdruck eingetrichtert werden, weils außer Grafikfehlern nicht viel zu sehen gab. Das sollte aber inzwischen behoben worden sein .


----------



## picar81_4711 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Also probieren kannst es ja mal aber meiner Meinung nach ist Dein Server ein reiner Faltserver und fürs Spielen ungeeignet. 
Teile mal Deine Faltleistung/Cinebench-Leistung durch 48 und schaue, was dann noch übrig bleibt. Genau das ist die Leistung, die ein Kern beim Spielen aufbringt. Ist leider nicht mehr viel.....


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

2 Sockel unterstützt Win7 ja schonmal.
Bei Spiele die eine gute Mehrkernunterstützung haben, wird es mit den 24x2,5GHz nicht sooo schlecht aussehen.
Ich würds einfach ausprobieren und schaun ob dir vielleicht ein Kumpel eine Grafikkarte leiht zum austesten.
Mehr als Mittelklasse würd ich später aber nicht kaufen. Sprich 660ti oder 7870.


----------



## bingo88 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Welches Spiel schafft es denn mehr als 4 mehr Kerne voll auszulasten?


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Anno 2070, Battlefield 3, Witcher 2
Diese Spiele skalieren mit einer erhöhten Kernanzahl besonders gut.
Ich würds einfach testen.


----------



## mihapiha (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Also probieren kannst es ja mal aber meiner Meinung nach ist Dein Server ein reiner Faltserver und fürs Spielen ungeeignet.
> Teile mal Deine Faltleistung/Cinebench-Leistung durch 48 und schaue, was dann noch übrig bleibt. Genau das ist die Leistung, die ein Kern beim Spielen aufbringt. Ist leider nicht mehr viel.....


 
Das ist auch mein Gedanke. Aber so schlecht ist es ja auch nicht. Immerhin dürften die meisten Spiele dennoch mit 4 Kernen arbeiten, und trotz des geringen Takts die Leistung zeigen, die für flüssiges Spielen nötig ist. Ich habe angenommen, dass ich mich da um Core i7 920 - Niveau bewegen würde... Und das reicht normalerweise noch locker für die meisten Spiele.



Abductee schrieb:


> 2 Sockel unterstützt Win7 ja schonmal.
> Bei Spiele die eine gute Mehrkernunterstützung haben, wird es mit den 24x2,5GHz nicht sooo schlecht aussehen.
> Ich würds einfach ausprobieren und schaun ob dir vielleicht ein Kumpel eine Grafikkarte leiht zum austesten.
> Mehr als Mittelklasse würd ich später aber nicht kaufen. Sprich 660ti oder 7870.


 
Die 660 war eigentlich auch mein Gedanke, da ich nur auf 1920x1080 spielen würde, und da sollte die 660 gute Dienste leisten. Die 24 Kerne sind mit Win 7 sicher drin; was ich nicht weiß (aber bevorzugen würde), ist, ob sich Windows Server 2012 auch zum Spielen eignen würde, denn dann könnte ich 36 Kerne weiter an kleinen WUs falten lassen... Außerdem denke ich, dass die Hardware- und Treiberunterstützung bei meinem MB auf Win Server besser sein dürfte.

Bei 32 GB Arbeitsspeicher könnte ich auch eine 24GB RAM-Drive erstellen. Damit ließe sich gut Spielen  Dann brauche ich auch vielleicht keine SSD. Steam + ein paar Spiele dürften da schon Platz haben.


----------



## Timsu (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Es sind nicht zwei Sockel, sondern zwei NUMA Nodes möglich. Ein Opteron sind zwei Nodes.


----------



## Abductee (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Bei meinem Win 7 und meinem doppelten Opteron 6272 konnte ich unter Windows aber alle Kerne verwenden


----------



## bingo88 (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei meinem Win 7 und meinem doppelten Opteron 6272 konnte ich unter Windows aber alle Kerne verwenden


 AFAIK sind zwei Sockel mit "unbegrenzter" Anzahl Kerne möglich (ab Windows 7 Pro?)


----------



## mihapiha (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Abductee schrieb:


> Bei meinem Win 7 und meinem doppelten Opteron 6272 konnte ich unter Windows aber alle Kerne verwenden


 
Ich hatte auch zuvor mit den 6272ern und den 6128ern keine Probleme. Es sollten also ohne Probleme 24 Kerne drin sein. Von daher mach ich mir eigentlich keine Sorgen...


----------



## Amigafan (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

*@ Alle "Vorposter"*

Da bei Eurer Diskussion kein Halbwissen hilft, sondern nur "harte Fakten", hier dieselben:

Win7 kann *ab der Version Pro *mit *2 physischen* Prozessoren umgehen, *alle* *32-Bit*-Versionen unterstützen bis zu *32* Kerne, *alle **64-Bit*-Versionen bis zu *256* Kerne.

Quelle:*hier*


----------



## mihapiha (6. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich habe mir mal die PCIe Kabel besorgt, sodass ich die Grafikkarte auch wo anders einbauen kann. Nächste Woche werde ich, wenn das Kabel ankommt, den Server mal abschalten, und Windows neu drauf installieren. Zunächst mit Win Server 2012 und einer 7800 GTX die ich noch im Hause habe. Wenn das halbwegs funktioniert besorge ich mir noch eine GTX 660. Sonst kann ich zumindest mit der 7800 GTX etwas testen ob es halbwegs funktioniert....

Wenn in 3DMark Vantage circa 25.000 Punkte drin sind, wäre das eh genug für eigentlich jedes Spiel ...



Amigafan schrieb:


> *@ Alle "Vorposter"*
> 
> Da bei Eurer Diskussion kein Halbwissen hilft, sondern nur "harte Fakten", hier dieselben:
> 
> ...



Das erklärt warum die meisten Programme nur 32 Kerne in Win Server 2012 erkannten als ich benchte...
Ich habe mich nicht näher damit beschäftigt und einfach akzeptiert.


----------



## mihapiha (16. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich habe noch eine alte PowerColor Radeon HD 4870 PCS+ gefunden  Mit der kann ich sogar 3DMark Vantage testen. Das sollte irgendwann nächste Woche passieren. Die Kabelverlängerung ist angekommen; und Win Server ist jetzt auch drauf und sollte mittlerweile wieder gut funktionieren. 

Sobald ich wieder zuhause bin, werde ich es noch mit der HD4870 testen. Ich denke wenn 3DMark Vantage läuft, brauche ich mir um die paar Spiele die ich spielen möchte keine Sorgen mehr machen 

Dann erübrigt sich auch der Bedarf nach einem Spielerechner.


----------



## mihapiha (25. Februar 2013)

Ich muss leider berichten, dass der HD 4870-Versuch fehlschlug. Ich habe es nicht geschaft eine 3D Anwendung zu starten, zumahl es auch keinen spezifischen Win Server Treiber für diese Grafikkarte gibt. Aber ich dachte vielleicht haut es ja mit dem Win 7 bzw. Win 8 Treiber hin. Leide fahlanzeige...

nur auf Wunsch füge ich rin paar Bilder vom Fehlversuch noch hinzu. Sonst hat sich dieses Thema für mich erledigt. Ich brauche zum Spirlen einfach einen anderen Computer...


----------



## Abductee (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Nimm einfach das normale Windows 7


----------



## mihapiha (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ohne Win Server macht meiner Meinung nach der Server wenig Sinn im Spielebereich. Ich werde schon eine alternative Maschine finden...


----------



## nfsgame (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Bei Windows Server 2008 ließ sich der Vista-Treiber mit etwas Nachdruck einbinden. Gewusst wie .


----------



## mihapiha (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich weiß nicht. Ich denke es ist einfach irgendwann mal den PC zu Wechseln. Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich noch immer 3500 für meine Faltfarm... Damit geht sich ein guter Spiele Rechner samt Bildschirm aus....


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Ich denke es ist einfach irgendwann mal den PC zu Wechseln. Mit etwas Glück bekomme ich noch immer 3500 für meine Faltfarm... Damit geht sich ein guter Spiele Rechner samt Bildschirm aus....


3500? Wäre mir persönlich etwas zuviel. Da baue ich mir ja fast einen neuen 2687W zusammen.....


----------



## mihapiha (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Du siehst ja was meine Faltfarm so leistet. Und die Komponenten sind nicht so billig wie man vielleicht meint.  
Außerdem sind die 615 Punkte pro Watt ist ja auch nicht so schlecht. 

Es stimmt sicher, dass es wenige gibt die so einen PC brauchen und bereit sind soviel zu zahlen; aber man muss bedenken das die 6180 SE CPUs hierzulande fast nicht erhältlich sind. Und wenn sie erhältlich sind kosten sie um die 1500 Euro pro Stück.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Das stimmt schon, die PPD sind sehr gut. Für einen Falter natürlich sehr verlockend. Aber auch nur für einen Falter....


----------



## mihapiha (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Wenn mir sonst nichts anderes Einfällt falte ich halt für andere gegen etwas Entgelt...

Falls wär Plätze gut machen will, wäre es vielleicht nicht ganz uninteressant...


----------



## Bumblebee (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



mihapiha schrieb:


> Wenn mir sonst nichts anderes einfällt falte ich halt für andere gegen etwas Entgelt...
> 
> Falls wer Plätze gut machen will, wäre es vielleicht nicht ganz uninteressant...


 
Nicht dass das gegen dich persönlich gehen soll - unter gar keinen Umständen
Aber diese Idee entspricht absolut nicht dem Grundgedanken vom Folding

Ich würde dir  den Falter sogar abkaufen - aber der (berechtigte) Preis ist einfach zu heftig


----------



## mihapiha (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



Bumblebee schrieb:


> Nicht dass das gegen dich persönlich gehen soll - unter gar keinen Umständen
> Aber diese Idee entspricht absolut nicht dem Grundgedanken vom Folding
> 
> Ich würde dir  den Falter sogar abkaufen - aber der (berechtigte) Preis ist einfach zu heftig


 
Mir ist völlig egal aus welchem Grund Leute etwas gutes tun, Hauptsache sie tun es. Die Motivationen sind halt von Person zu Person unterschiedlich. Ich setzte Falten irgendwo mit Blut-Spenden gleich. Wenn man es für die gute Sache tut, ist es toll; wenn man es aber es aus gesundheitlichen Gründen (oder Punkte-Gründen machen) ist man nicht weniger willkommen. Am Ende zählt meiner Meinung nach nur das Resultat. Ich denke ich habe bereits reichlich gespendet und ob ich der Rangliste weiter nach oben gehe, ist mir jetzt wurscht. Vielleicht braucht aber jemand die Motivationsspritze und freut sich über die Möglichkeit. Immerhin haben nur die wenigsten soviel Geld um sich so eine Maschine für F@H zu leisten. Ich würde auch lieber anmieten. Würde mich wahrscheinlich viel eh weniger kosten als nach ein paar Monaten das Gerät wieder zu verkaufen...

Die Option einen Faltserver zu Mieten erscheint mir nicht so schlecht. Der Server faltet halt weiter, ich muss nur Namen und Passkey ändern  Nur wenn ich halt für wen anderes Falte, möchte ich nicht die Stromkosten tragen.


----------



## picar81_4711 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Naja, so schlecht finde ich die Idee gar nicht. Wenn damit wirklich nur die Unkosten gedeckt werden und der Gewinn sich in Grenzen hält, warum nicht....Hauptsache der Server läuft für einen User...wo der jetzt steht, ist im Grunde egal.


----------



## mihapiha (27. Februar 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*



picar81_4711 schrieb:


> Naja, so schlecht finde ich die Idee gar nicht. Wenn damit wirklich nur die Unkosten gedeckt werden und der Gewinn sich in Grenzen hält, warum nicht....Hauptsache der Server läuft für einen User...wo der jetzt steht, ist im Grunde egal.


 
So denke ich auch. Ich dachte so an 30 Euro pro Woche. Dann ist der Strom bezahlt.  
Bei rund 3 Millionen Punkten in einer Woche vielleicht manch einen nicht ganz uninteressant, zumal man den PC nicht mehr betreuen und warten muss. 

Ich weiß nicht wie es bei euch aussieht aber meine Stromrechnung ist nicht kleiner geworden


----------



## mihapiha (17. April 2013)

*AW: Geplanter Faltserver nähert sich...*

Ich denke mein Server geht nun in den letzten Abschnitt seines Dienstes für mich über. Es lässt sich nicht anderes einrichten. Ich werde den Server verkaufen müssen.... 

Nähere Informationen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/v...erver-quad-socket-amd-server.html#post5194128


----------

